# 04/17 - Raw Discussion Thread - BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUN



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> *WWE Raw preview, April 17, 2017: Will Braun Strowman's inhuman rampage continue?*
> 
> Braun Strowman’s callous and horrific attack last week on Roman Reigns was one of the most destructive acts in the history of Monday Night Raw. After severely injuring The Big Dog in that onslaught, what’s next for The Monster Among Men?


*Is Braun Strowman unstoppable?*












> As if savagely and repeatedly mauling Roman Reigns on Raw wasn’t enough, Braun Strowman put a punctuation mark on the unimaginable punishment by using his near-superhuman strength to tip over an ambulance as The Big Dog was strapped to a gurney inside it.
> 
> While Reigns recovers from multiple injuries, Raw General Manager Kurt Angle still has a monster on his hands. Can Strowman’s ferocity be contained?


*Has Elias Samson “drifted” to Raw?*












> After wandering his way through the crowd in Long Island’s Nassau Veterans Memorial Coliseum this past Monday night, NXT’s Elias Samson wound up on the entrance ramp as Raw Tag Team Champions The Hardy Boyz entered the ring for the night’s Eight-Man Tag Team Match. The mysterious musician left soon after, leaving many to wonder why The Drifter had, well, drifted to Raw.
> 
> Following that unusual appearance, it’s clear that Samson has some interest in Team Red. Keep your eyes peeled for The Drifter Monday night as Raw emanates from Columbus, Ohio.


*Is Nia Jax in line for a Raw Women’s Title opportunity?*












> There were some major shifts in the Raw Women’s division this past Monday night as Alexa Bliss and Mickie James joined the Team Red roster, but it was Nia Jax who ruled the night, first defeating former Raw Women’s Champion Charlotte Flair and then laying waste to another former champion, Sasha Banks, and its current bearer, Bayley.
> 
> As the fan-favorite titleholder writhed in agony on the mat following a ring-shaking Samoan drop, Jax proclaimed, “This championship is mine, Bayley!” Will that statement become a reality sooner than later?


*Which Raw newcomers will “shake up” Team Red the most?*












> The Superstar Shake-up brought a varied assortment of SmackDown LIVE Superstars to Raw, including Intercontinental Champion Dean Ambrose, The Miz, Bray Wyatt, Alexa Bliss, Mickie James, Curt Hawkins, Apollo Crews, Kalisto and the team of Heath Slater & Rhyno.
> 
> This sudden influx of new competitors has created exciting new possibilities for Team Red as former SmackDown LIVE Superstars aim to make their mark on Monday night’s hottest show. Who will dominate this week? Stay tuned.


*Will Seth Rollins and Samoa Joe settle their unfinished business?*












> Moments after Raw General Manager Kurt Angle affirmed that Seth Rollins is on Raw to stay, Samoa Joe ambushed The Kingslayer to finish the job he started on Rollins’ knee several weeks ago. However, Rollins was ready, nailing The Destroyer with two swift kicks that sent Joe into retreat.
> 
> Clearly, we haven’t seen the last collision between these heated rivals, and if they cross paths Monday night, fists and feet will fly.
> 
> Don’t miss Raw at 8/7 C on USA Network!


:braun​


----------



## CMPrinny (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: 04/17 - Raw Discussion TMiddle?hread - BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUN*

Anyone else see the irony in Miz now being Mizdow/Ceniz?


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Never forget


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

What's Raw? I'm pretty sure it's called B*RAW*UNNNNNNNNN!!!!


----------



## moveznflips_ (Jan 30, 2017)

Can't wait to see some Roman Reigns. Guys will he overcome some odds against bully Braun?


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

moveznflips_ said:


> Can't wait to see some Roman Reigns. Guys will he overcome some odds against bully Braun?


Pretty certain he won't be on this Raw.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Last week: Braun puts Roman in an ambulance

This week: Braun attacks Roman at the hospital

Next week: Braun attacks Roman at the morgue

Payback: Roman wins with a Spear.
:reigns2
:vince3


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

moveznflips_ said:


> Can't wait to see some Roman Reigns. Guys will he overcome some odds against bully Braun?


Of course he is he is roman reigns THE BIG DOG he is not going to allow any injuries to make him miss a show


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

genghis hank said:


> Pretty certain he won't be on this Raw.


He showed up at the house show last night and speared Braun through a table...


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

The Wrath of Braun Strowman continues! :braun


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Raw is my main show now, lol. Cos of Deano being there. Interested to see what they have for him


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Finish him Braun. :mark


----------



## blujoqu3r (Dec 28, 2015)

Must make moves for Raw

- Braun must win in his match if one is scheduled for him

- If Roman appears, he MUST attack Braun and say nothing at all

- The Drifter must keep our interest piqued by floating around during some boring/throw away match

- The Miz must stop mocking Daniel Bryan and John Cena

- Nia Jax must not say anything in a nice nasty voice

- Alexa Bliss must continue to be the scrappy, witchy blonde bombshell she is

- Dean must not half do whatever he is scheduled to do

Sent from my A571VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I would quite literally lose my shit if they show Reigns via satellite only for Strowman to come out of nowhere and just destroy him again :lol :lol

Though I think we're more likely getting Strowman calling out Lesnar - only for Lesnar not to show up and Strowman continues to destroy the roster until he's given what he wants. The match is eventually booked between Lesnar and Strowman and Reigns makes his return costing Strowman the match etc.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Raw is my main show now, lol. Cos of Deano being there. Interested to see what they have for him


same here.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Braun kickiing Reigns ass should be a running gag. In the hospital, on a plane, in a supermarket, in a park....the hilarity would be worth it


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I wonder if we'll get a Shield tease this week now that Rollins, Reigns and Ambrose are on the same show.

I said it last week that I thought it was predictable this was the route they were going to go down. Strowman will continue dominating Reigns backstage or in the ring and Ambrose and Rollins will help him.

Or in an aim to get people to like Reigns, they'll keep Reigns off television. They'll have Rollins/Ambrose perhaps put in a tag team match and at the end of the match they're getting beat down by the likes of Samoa Joe, perhaps even Strowman decimates one of them and then Reigns comes out and boom Shield re-union.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:braun gets me excited for RAW every week.
:mark:


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

WWE gonna take this Roman/Braun to the next level.

How about we have Braun visit Roman in hospital yelling "I told you I wasnt finished with you yet" Then beating Roman up a'la Austin/Vince style in his hospital :lmao

It's too good not to do


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Show needs to open up with Braun attacking Reigns in the hospital. IM NOT FINNISHED WITH YOU ROMAN


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So how exactly is the build up for Jericho and Owens or Bray and Orton working for Payback, with them all on different brands? Do KO and Orton still show up on Raw and vice versa on SD? Seemed like a strange decision to book PPV matches but move talent 3 weeks before. 

Curious to see what goes down with Seth and Joe this week. Maybe Joe will actually get to cut a promo lol. He hasn't really gotten to do much since debuting. So hopefully this feud will be good.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

a few weeks without Reigns

:dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

He is back already. After "internal injuries" :lmao

This is why WWE SUCKS. Just kill a great angle dead within days. Fuck all of that.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

If WWE are smart they well keep Roman off tv for a few weeks. I wonder if this was all intentional. Considering all the heat he has been getting lately, go away heat. Thinking Roman comes back in 2-3 weeks or so. And he might get some sympathy. Obviousley it is going to be Roman Bruan probably #1 Contender match at Payback. So well see how they book it.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Jonasolsson96 said:


> Show needs to open up with Braun attacking Reigns in the hospital. IM NOT FINNISHED WITH YOU ROMAN


This would be so awesome. And due to PG we will not see this. What we will probably see is Roman enter into the Arena miraculously healed and wanting a match with Braun at next PPV :lol


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> He is back already. After "internal injuries" :lmao
> 
> This is why WWE SUCKS. Just kill a great angle dead within days. Fuck all of that.


They did that with Ambrose too. Remember when Seth Rollins curb stomped his head into some bricks at ringside...

Ambrose came back the next week

Reigns should be gone for 3 weeks or more to sell the injury.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

It's that time of week again, it's time for...


:braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

ellthom said:


> They did that with Ambrose too. Remember when Seth Rollins curb stomped his head into some bricks at ringside...
> 
> Ambrose came back the next week


Uh, no he didn't :lol He was gone for an entire month after that, filming a movie, and he went "missing" in the storyline and came back at the next PPV to get revenge on Seth. Get your facts right, lol.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

3ku1 said:


> If WWE are smart


They aren't.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Here's hoping the "new" guys don't make RAW unbearable to watch, the show's improved nicely these past few months, don't screw it up.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Uh, no he didn't :lol He was gone for an entire month after that, filming a movie, and he went "missing" in the storyline and came back at the next PPV to get revenge on Seth. Get your facts right, lol.


My bad I got that mixed up...

I meant to talk about the time Ambrose got smashed through the windshield of a car by Brock Lesner and was sent away in an ambulance only to come back THE SAME NIGHT!

Look don't get agro just because I am using Ambrose as an example. I am a fan too...

Just saying if you get totally beat up you gotta sell the injury I don't care who you are.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

ellthom said:


> My bad I got that mixed up...
> 
> I meant to talk about the time Ambrose got smashed through the windshield of a car by Brock Lesner and was sent away in an ambulance only to come back THE SAME NIGHT!
> 
> ...


Who said I was angry? I even used a :lol smiley. I was just correcting you cos it was wrong :shrug

And to be fair with the Brock thing, it's not like Dean did anything to Brock when he came back. It's not like he came out and hit Brock with Dirty Deeds or something  In fact, Brock treated like him garbage and stepped on his head. It made Dean look worse tbh.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Who said I was angry? I even used a :lol smiley. I was just correcting you cos it was wrong :shrug
> 
> And to be fair with the Brock thing, it's not like Dean did anything to Brock when he came back. It's not like he came out and hit Brock with Dirty Deeds or something  In fact, Brock treated like him garbage and stepped on his head. It made Dean look worse tbh.


Thats nice, but my initial post was about Reigns not Ambrose... I merely used Ambrose as an example.... Please stop defending the example and focus on the point!

I was wrong, but my point still stands, let's move on

:lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















:coke


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

DoubtGin said:


> a few weeks without Reigns
> 
> :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance


Lol, he was at the house show a few days ago.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Reigns wont be gone for long. Ill be shocked if he isn't on RAW tonight in some way even.

My guess is that Hawkins this week will be fed to The Drifter. Probably a safe and easy prediction. Either him or Crews.

Rollins and Joe just need to attack each other. No standing in the middle of the ring and giving promos, just keep fighting. Silence is golden sometimes. That and I really don't want to hear either of these two "Last week on RAW, you did this, I did that, blah, blah, blah. Here is the video replay that i just so happened to can show".

Braun, Angle, Hardys, Bliss and so on.. Lots to look forward to on RAW tonight.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Will we get to see Seth's new "finisher" tonight? :lol


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing who Strowman destroys this week. He's going to unintentionally turn into the biggest babyface in the company at this rate.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Strowman's attack on Reigns was the highlight of last weeks Raw. As people have already mentioned, Strowman attacking Reigns in the hospital this week would great. Looking forward to the Rollins/Joe feud.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Slackly said:


> My guess is that Hawkins this week will be fed to The Drifter.


Has Hawkins even won a match since returning? :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TKOW said:


> Has Hawkins even won a match since returning? :lol


Don't think so, maybe it's time for Hawkins to.... FACE THE FACTS

:jericho2


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

ToddsAutographs said:


> I cant wait. My Moms letting me and my brother sleep over my Uncle Jimmys on Monday to watch wrestling because her friends Andre and Tee are coming over to lay some pipe for her since my Dad dont know how


LOL


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

ellthom said:


> They did that with Ambrose too. Remember when Seth Rollins curb stomped his head into some bricks at ringside...
> 
> Ambrose came back the next week
> 
> Reigns should be gone for 3 weeks or more to sell the injury.


Ambrose was gone for a couple of months. They did that injury angle to write him off TV while he did that WWE film.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

BRAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN kicking off RAW confirmed.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

I'll be in attendance tonight so I'm hoping to see more of Braun destroying Roman... but I imagine it'll probably be Roman's turn tonight.


----------



## FrostyNova (Aug 9, 2016)

JTB33b said:


> Ambrose was gone for a couple of months. They did that injury angle to write him off TV while he did that WWE film.


Actually he was gone for only a month to do a movie and then came back at the next ppv after Summerslam.

Researching is a beauty.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RIP


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> RIP


Reigns better prepare his anus :booklel


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

I'd be more than happy just to have 3 hours of Strowman visiting Reigns in the hospital to give Reigns another beating, more Braun the better.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Braun is like one of those slasher film killers, he just shows up out of nowhere to kill you xD


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahaha does this confirm hospital beatdown?


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

Doesn't Strowman have to win this match against Reigns? They have such a strong thing going with him and outside of the questionable loss he took are Fastlane, they have booked him remarkably well.

I feel like he needs a clean win vs. RR to set up a big time match with Lesnar.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854100649176219648
Rollins vs Joe official at Payback. Not exactly breaking new but there you go lol.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Rollins vs Joe confirmed for Payback


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Reigns tweets are fake. But I still expect him to show up via satellite live from the intensive care unit


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Hahaha does this confirm hospital beatdown?


That would be better than the Austin/Vince hospital beat down.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Uptown King said:


> That would be better than the Austin/Vince hospital beat down.


Dr. Strowman does have a nice ring to it. :braun


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's gonna be great to finally see Seth vs Joe one on one. I wonder how they'll build up the match now?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

AngryConsumer said:


> Dr. Strowman does have a nice ring to it. :braun


Yes it does.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> It's gonna be great to finally see Seth vs Joe one on one. I wonder how they'll build up the match now?


Should be easy to build it off of. Joe wanting to continue to send a message that he is the baddest man to step foot in the WWE and that is why he attacked Rollins originally and injured him, and Seth wanting revenge against Joe. Simple, easy booking here, or it should.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

If they follow the house show formula, Reigns will interrupt the promo and spear him.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Time to get ready for the A show opcorn

I hope Reigns comes back tonight and no sells everything just to piss some people off. It will amuse me.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> RIP


He deleted the tweet or its fake.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> He deleted the tweet or its fake.


It's fake.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Even though it's fake, those tweets are funny :lol Seth trolling Roman, lol.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Fatal 4 way for women's #1 contender


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Almost time for the weekly three hour crapfest. 

Raw is coming on, too.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Braun has to find out the hospital Roman is in and continue the beat down.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

JC00 said:


> Fatal 4 way for women's #1 contender


Guessing either Sasha or Alexa wins it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Jay Valero said:


> Almost time for the weekly three hour crapfest.
> 
> Raw is coming on, too.


That's the spirit!

#WWE4LIFE


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hope the show is good tonight.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Uptown King said:


> Guessing either Sasha or Alexa wins it.


Bliss, fam! :banderas


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, all set and ready to go.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm interested in what Dean will be doing. Possibly a feud again with the Miz for the IC title.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

AngryConsumer said:


> Bliss, fam! :banderas


Maybe Sasha heel turn and win.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm already bored of the raw womens division, They do nothing for me


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I wonder how many times tonight WWE will show replays of Braun destroying Roman last week?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Can we start RAW with the Braun beat down of Reigns in the hospital.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can't wait for Reigns to come back and no sell anything, like after the Rumble where KO where selling death while Roman was fresh as a daisy


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Uptown King said:


> Can we start RAW with the Braun beat down of Reigns in the hospital.


It will be the opening video and then they will shove it in our faces every chance they get, so im guessing at least 5 or 6x lol


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Zigglerpops said:


> I'm already bored of the raw womens division, They do nothing for me


If that's all you have to complain about on the show, you're ahead of the game.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Braun kicking off Raw?


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

My body is ready


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Can Raw start like this with Strowman playing Austin and Roman playing Vince?






Imagine they'll have Dean stick up for his buddy Reigns in the opening segment tonight. And no, I'm not crazy about sticking Dean back with Roman and eventually Seth so soon.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

LegendKilla15 said:


> https://youtu.be/LpCnVuEOG80


Just beat up Reigns again.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Time for RAW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I wonder how many times tonight WWE will show replays of Braun destroying Roman last week?


here is one lol


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Ambrose to job to Strowman tonight. I can feel it.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!! :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Braaaaaaaauuuuuuuun!!!!!!

:braun


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

It's all about reigns drink it in guys


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Can Raw start like this with Strowman playing Austin and Roman playing Vince?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Setting up Dean vs. Braun tonight in the main event and Braun destroying Ambrose post match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*I'M NOT FINISHED WITH YOU!!!!*


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Lok said:


> Braun kicking off Raw?


Come with me if you want to live!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

God I hate it when they waste the first minutes of the show recapping the previous week. If you didn't watch it, too bad for you I say :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Is it bad that I'm chuckling at the horror movie-esque musical strings and arrangements being used for BRAAAUUUNNN's massacre of Roman? :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That was a good segment.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

that pop


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dat pop


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*"I'M NOT FINISHED WITH YOU!"* :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

DAT POP FOR BRAUN


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

BRAUUUUUNNNN


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

No pop for strowman


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Nice we are getting Braun opening up the show. Yeah I see Dean coming out to interrupt Braun, RAW tonight is in Ohio. The home state hero taking on the monster who beat up his best friend.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Booker>Otunga


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Don't know why we need a three man commentary team still, but whatever.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:ha at WWE for thinking they can get sympathy for a 6'3" 265lb samoan who just retired one of the most beloved wrestlers ever. Out of touch morons. All they did was make :braun hella popular

Speaking of :braun
:mark:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This guy feels like the biggest babyface in the company, lol.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Don't fugg this up Vince!

STRAP A NUKE TO STROWMAN'S BACK AND SEND HIM TO THE MOON!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That fucking pop lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Booker T...ahh shucky ducky quack quack.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That pop :HA


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Boos for Strowman :ha


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> God I hate it when they waste the first minutes of the show recapping the previous week. If you didn't watch it, too bad for you I say :lol


I missed last week's RAW *and* SmackDown, though. ;_;

So needless to say, I straight up :mark: at dat dere recap of BRAAAUUUNNN damn near murdering Reigns, even though it came at the cost of a poor, innocent ambulance.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so will Reigns show up at the end of the show against all odds meh


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

jayman321 said:


> DAT POP FOR BRAUN


I can see him as a top face someday.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

super face, Braun Strowman


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

LOL fuck you Reigns, no one likes you..not even OHIO


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

BRAUN BRAUN BRAUN!!


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Braun already getting a bigger pop than Reigns has ever had!


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Things looking up.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Those YES chants :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Strowman getting suspended?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Braun enjoying that pop. Soak it in maaaaan!!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Wow, I’m so used to changing the channel after hearing Stephanie’s music in the opening segment. Refreshing I don’t have to do so, for now.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I always smile when I hear Kurt's music.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No Roman Reigns? That means business is about to pickup.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Kurt! :woo I'm loving him.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

lol Braun got no pop. I see people are making up things to fit their narrative


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> Boos for Strowman :ha


Yeah, fucking heels getting booed, that'll show em!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

freakin' ambulance


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Sigh if this was only 10 years earlier..........


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Still hype Kurt is back!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Why does Angle walk/stand with his knees bent like that?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! MORE!!! WE WANT MORE!!!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Kurt as GM is pretty good so far.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Damn it Kurt, you’re already fucking up.

It’s “WWE” Payback. Fans might get confused.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ah so the match is on...good.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> lol Braun got no pop. I see people are making up things to fit their narrative


You dumb piece of shit..you didn't hear that pop ... AND yes chants?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Do the right thing, Kurt:

FEED...BRAAAUUUNNN...MOOORRREEE!!! :braun


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm going to pull a peter griffin and open The Church of Braun Strowman.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Why does Angle walk/stand with his knees bent like that?



I noticed that WTH


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Someone make a gif of Strowman's leg getting stuck crossing the top rope. Make a loop out of it!

LOL.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So we can expect Braun to wreck havoc through the ngiht.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

jayman321 said:


> You dumb piece of shit..you didn't hear that pop ... AND yes chants?


It's pointless, that's why he is on my ignore list


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

"Or Else" means Braun is about to go through the roster again. :banderas


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

"Roman Likes Fishsticks" sign :lmao

Ah, the simple things in life...


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I can see Braun just interfering in matches throughout the show and beating random people up due to his or else statement.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Alexa in hometown her pop is gonna be awesome.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

A fatal botch way match... Great...


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Let's go Bliss!!!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ah nice to see Emma being used so well fpalm


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Of course. Joe Anoa'ing should be out for two months, but he's got a match in two weeks. Que surprise!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Kurt Angle looks like a cripple.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

So in two week he's back after that beatdown?/


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Unlike Foley, I think Angle can take bumps. Braun gonna destroy.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

SETH!!!!!! :woo


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Brains getting pops are they are piping in boos. Fuck you Vince you massive cocksucker


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice pop for Rollins


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another good pop for Seth.

:mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

SETH FREAKIN ROLLINS!!!!!


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Crickets for Rollins :ha


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Power that Be said:


> I noticed that WTH


I noticed too.... poe tang.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Yup Miz/Dean feud again, the Miz TV segment should set it up for Payback with the title on the line.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Not looking forward to humble Seth on commentary.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

F4W should be good. I predict a Nia win.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

What a shitty beginning. Counting on Ambrose and Miz to bring RAW up, not that interested in the Rollins/Joe feud.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh Rollins on commentary, nice...I expect some fuckery during the match.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Nice pop for the man

:rollins


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Very nice pop for Seth! New gear and on commentary, nice!


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Can somebody summarize the superstar shakeup for me, I've been out last few weeks. Who all moved? Is there more coming? 

I feel like I heard the SD title is being defended in the Raw ppv? Why?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

One thing I didn’t like about the shake up was splitting up Owens and Joe. I like Owens on Smackdown, but I was digging the “2 Man Power Trip” with Owens and Joe and now that story is kind of just dead.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

I still think Braun sucks. Might be a RAW worth skipping


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

The Power that Be said:


> Crickets for Rollins :ha


Are you fucking retarded? Deaf? Both? :hmmm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Power that Be said:


> Crickets for Rollins :ha


Trolling fail, care to try again?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Miz/Dean feud again? BOO. I wanted somebody new for Dean.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Seth FRICKEN Rollins. Gonna fuck Joe up


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I like the SD roster more than Raw now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Alexa's hometown right? I guess we all know who is eating the pin by Nia :jericho2


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Braun got the biggest pop of the night so far, DAMN!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

arch.unleash said:


> I always smile when I hear Kurt's music.





Lok said:


> Still hype Kurt is back!





WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Kurt as GM is pretty good so far.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Nice BIG pop for Seth.

:rollins


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I was hoping to see Rollins wrestle tonight. Maybe later on :shrug


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Can somebody summarize the superstar shakeup for me, I've been out last few weeks. Who all moved? Is there more coming?
> 
> I feel like I heard the SD title is being defended in the Raw ppv? Why?


Major moves:

To Raw:
Ambrose
Miz
Wyatt
Alexa
Mickie

To Smackdown:
Owens
Zayn
New Day
Charlotte

Bray had his rematch clause but since he’ll be on Raw going forward they’re doing the match at Payback to blow the feud off. Makes the winner kind of obvious, but that’s what they’re doing.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Good reaction for Seth. There's somebody I could get behind as the face of the company - universally liked. Take notice Vince.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Miz/Dean feud again? BOO. I wanted somebody new for Dean.


This is one part of the shakeup I didn't like. You brought Mickie/Alexa and Miz/Ambrose to Raw, and Owens/Zayn to SD to basically continue the same feuds on a different show. Lame. The point of a shakeup is fresh matches.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok this should be a nice match + fuckery at the end to build up Rollins/Joe.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins and Joe should be pretty good.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

TakerFreak said:


> Braun got the biggest pop of the night so far, DAMN!


That's what happens when you finally give his comeuppance to Reigns.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Refreshing to have Booker on Raw instead of that idiot Saxton.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is Rollins not going to wrestle tonight ugh


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

joe with dem crickets


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Seth's smug smile at Joe :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

JOE! JOE! JOE! JOE! JOE! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

First we get StRAWman, now we get RAWlins :braun :rollins


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Joe probably wins dirty at Payback.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

WWE pretending Reigns is too hurt to turn up despite being at house shows.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So many brawls last week.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Is Rollins not going to wrestle tonight ugh


No need to I guess, I also think they want to debut his new finisher at the PPV so they may keep him off from a match until then.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Nicky Midss said:


> joe with dem crickets


Being KO and Triple H's pawn has screwed him.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

jayman321 said:


> Refreshing to have Booker on Raw instead of that idiot Saxton.


I mean, just IMO, Booker really isn't that good. He's really just there to spew his catchphrases. Saxton, while not great, at least got better over time where he was bearable.

But, both are 1000x times better than Otunga. When he's back, dark times are ahead.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Joey Samoey. Blah.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I guess Braun's pop just have been surpassed :y2j

Scarf with lights on it :heston


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

THAT POP Y2J GOT :mark: Massive


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Now that's what you call a crickets reaction folks.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That scarf haha, I love it :lol

Them mentioning Seth being the King Slayer reminds me I need to buy that shirt!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Power that Be said:


> Crickets for Rollins :ha


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

What is the exact inverse of a "Road Warrior Pop" , I think Samoa Joe just pulled whatever it is off....


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Brauns pop was bigger.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I think Jericho wins and goes to SDL as the US Champion.

KO moves on to feud with Orton for the WWE Championship.

Jericho has plenty of guys to work with in the SDL mid-card.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

What have they done to Jericho?


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Holy shit that Jericho pop.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Another commercial? seriously.....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another commercial.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

We all know Joe is going to win and stare down Rollins.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Braun should demand less commercials, or else...:braun


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

WWE spending too much time showing replays, now half the match is going to happen during another break lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

The Power that Be said:


> What is the exact inverse of a "Road Warrior Pop" , I think Samoa Joe just pulled whatever it is off....


The Haas pop.



> http://prowrestling.wikia.com/wiki/Pop
> Haas pop
> This is a reference to World Wrestling Entertainment performer Charlie Haas. It is when a wrestler receives little or no pop at all.[1] A good example of this is Haas' entrance in the 2005 Royal Rumble, and Jim Ross' subsequent inability to discern Haas from René Duprée. This is also known as the Conway Pop. This phenomenon has been known to happen when a wrestler is made to lose for a long stretch and then is inexplicably pushed afterwards.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Strowman is like Snitsky on Bane's venom.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

TakerFreak said:


> Brauns pop was bigger.


Than Jerichos? :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> WWE spending too much time showing replays, now half the match is going to happen during another break lol


Yeah, I would rather have seen more of this match than that Braun/Roman full recap at the start.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TakerFreak said:


> Brauns pop was bigger.


Who would have ever thought last year that Braun would be receiving pops like that. I guess injuring Roman kinda helps too :lol


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> Than Jerichos? :lmao :lmao



No, than gillbergs :grin2:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Yeah, I would rather have seen more of this match than that Braun/Roman full recap at the start.


That and then the entire recap of Kevin and Joe attacking Jericho.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Do not like nasal Rollins on commentary.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Joe has some of the best powerslams


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I just read about Dash ... my heart hurts. Like why??? why??? we NEED the top guys!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Jericho at 46 can still do a backflip while me at 25 cant even do one.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Everytime I see Seth I just think of what he said to my Mum at Axxess when she told him to beat "that old man" Triple H and Seth replied "I should be able, he is almost 50" :lmao Haha he's awesome.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Already sick of Booker T commentating.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Leg drop :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TakerFreak said:


> No, than gillbergs :grin2:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Decent match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Crowd is really into the match.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Would've killed to see this match a decade ago.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

nobody cares about joe. :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This match has been pretty boring


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Sleeper!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

A 38 year old Joe & a 46 year old Y2J putting on a fantastic match.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>




Damn, what a God he is.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

A lot of these choke moves just look terrible now that MMA has become more popular... and shown what real subs actually look like.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

I dunno if it's his booking or what but Joe bores the life out of me


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Has Joe done a single Muscle Buster on the main roster yet?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Anyone else watching Sportsnet in Canada?

Tomorrow's episode of SDLive will be on Sportsnet Now because of the NHL playoffs...

Tragic.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Am I the only one who doesn't give 2 fucks about Samoa Joe?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

A preview of Rollins' future hopefully.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Why did Seth Rollins go back to black trunks. The gold ones kicked ass.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

wwe9391 said:


> Jericho at 46 can still do a backflip while me at 25 cant even do one.


Try it anyway. I'm sure nothing bad will happen.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> A 38 year old Joe & a 46 year old Y2J putting on a fantastic match.


It's amazing what Jericho can still do at 46.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Joe acting like Seth's injury was as bad as his 2015 injury lol.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> It's amazing what Jericho can still do at 46.


What makes him even more great.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I feel like I'm watching Game of Thrones......if Sam called out Jamie Lannister or some thing.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Therapy said:


> Already sick of Booker T commentating.


Just wait until Otunga's arrival. :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Joe is still HHHs lackey :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Joe sticking up for Stephanie.

:lol


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Joe need to work on some advanced breathing techniques.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I mean technically HHH put his wife through the table. Just saying :lol


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't give 2 fucks about Samoa Joe?


No I'm the same


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

I wish we'd get the Steiner siren theme, , and Scott Steiner comes right out and buries Smoa Joe...


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Seth vs Joe is going to be good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good segment.

I didn't know they could say bitch these days, especially so early into Raw.

Nice.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Drifter!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

Fatty Joe should sit down :argh:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

It's El Vagabundo!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO The Club's reaction to The Drifter :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

DRIFTER APPEARANCE !!!!!!!! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you Braun. That's what yall get for dabbing.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

They aren't using Joe good at all.. He was fine in TNA, fine in NXT, but they're using him in very boring ways on the main roster.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Phaedra said:


> I just read about Dash ... my heart hurts. Like why??? why??? we NEED the top guys!


A combination of you and a google search follow up to you have ruined my night. What fucking terrible luck...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Was just about to say really R-Truth and Goldust and the Braun comes out of nowhere and destroys them, thank you Braun


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

What the fuck was that :lmao :lmao

Goldust and R-truth were turning up and Strowman beats the shit out of them :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The Drifter! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Golden Truth getting what they deserve tbh.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

J&J Security here to fix everything.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> It's amazing what Jericho can still do at 46.


He's like a fine wine. Only gets better with age.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Braun destroying the golden truth lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*EEEEVERYOOOONE!!!!*


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Elias Sampson <3.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

eh, not really diggin strowman too much either. this push starting to feel forced too.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Braun gonna destroy people randomly all night, awesome.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

A wild :braun appears and kills!
:mark:


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Check on Goldie over there brah


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Braun's Gone Wild!!!










Luv it!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I was about to say, Truth and Goldust is the ultimate admission of "We got nothin for y'all this week" to the fans as far as a good show :maury


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The other day I watched that Finlay/Regal match from WCW where they beat the living fucking piss out each other. Good times...


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Bet Fit could still kick Braun's ass.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Guess the Hardy Boyz will be their replacements to fight The Club. Lol at Golden Truth still being a tag team, they been M.I.A.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

J&J security saved that situation from getting any worse


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Uptown King said:


> Braun gonna destroy people randomly all night, awesome.


The new Kane!!!


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Ohhhh look it's really a shoot, they got the road agents out


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Jamie Noble running out to lay down some law and order on Braun. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I drink and I know things said:


> A combination of you and a google search follow up to you have ruined my night. What fucking terrible luck...


I am still having the heavy sads  

Braun killed Golddust and i couldn't laugh ... i eventually did though cause he said "I SAID EVERYONE!" that popped me lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Seeing Noble backstage makes me miss J&J security.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The Drifter was on some Everlast shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Goldy & R-Truth getting destroyed.

:lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I expect Reigns to show up to confront Braun in some manner maybe at the end of the show.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Holy fuck, 2 jobbers and a bunch of midcarders in that #1 contenders match.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

AJ buried based on that SD commercial


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

wwe9391 said:


> He's like a fine wine. Only gets better with age.


Lol, not physically. He's average at best in ring these days. This coming from a guy that's watched him since his ECW days. Still incredible on the mic, but his matches are typically a letdown nowadays


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Good segment.
> 
> I didn't know they could say bitch these days, especially so early into Raw.
> 
> Nice.


Now wait til' tomorrow when the dirt sheets "report" that Vince was furious and fined Seth $10,000.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

OMFG.

Corbin, Rowan, Harper, Ziggler, Jinder and Mojo in with a chance of facing Orton :lmao

That's one of the weakest fields ever. Where the hell is Zayn?..

KO-AJ is the main event feud for the show.

They're overdoing the Braun stuff.. maybe it's worse because it's only leading to Roman overcoming him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

All the jobbers in that SD match tomorrow night. Sheesh.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This ref has some balls.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"The United Airlines Treatment" :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"That united airlines treatment" :HA


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I admitt it, that was funny Karl


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Rhyno and Slater to face Gallows and Anderson


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

fpalm Of course, WWE never passes up the chance to make references.

Although I will admit that one made me chuckle a bit.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Motherf*cking Machine Gun! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Phaedra said:


> I am still having the heavy sads
> 
> Braun killed Golddust and i couldn't laugh ... i eventually did though cause he said "*I SAID EVERYONE*!" that popped me lol.


I was still so horrified by the Dash Wilder news that I didn't even see Strowman do the Stansfield until the replay just now.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Enzo and Cass again fpalm


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

This is gonna lead to some BS spear or superman punch when Roman shows up. He needs to sneak up behind Strowman with a pipe wrench, or a riot baton at least.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

You can't get any bigger nerds than Enzo & Cass.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Of course WWE has to bring up something mainstream. :lol


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

enzo the geek fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh, great........ Enzo & Cass :eyeroll

What a letdown.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Break these morons up already. The novelty is over


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Enzo and Cass have one of the best current themes.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Anderson filling the current events plug the New Day left with.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> All the jobbers in that SD match tomorrow night. Sheesh.


Mahal gets a title shot opportunity :done


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

God...I cringe whenever Gallows busts out the "nerd" insult.

Its so forced and not funny in any way.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Enzo and Cass?

*mute*


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Is Enzo ever gonna get a new line?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Team SAWFT up in this bitch. How you doin'? :squirtle



wwe9391 said:


> Jericho at 46 can still do a backflip while me at 25 cant even do one.


Practice makes perfect, brah. :I


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah and apparently it didn't shakeup your tired act Enzo...sigh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gallows and Anderson calling other people nerds.

:ha


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Feel like I've seen Enzo/Cass vs Anderson/Gallows a million times already.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Because we haven't seen this combination before fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cass looks so SAWFT, hit the gym man.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

This is me during every Enzo & Cass appearance... :eyeroll


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Feel like I've seen Enzo/Cass vs Anderson/Gallows a million times already.


Right? They couldn't trade one of these teams for another team on SD?


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

These two haven't cut a decent promo in months now. I know it's due to horrible scripting by the writers. But still, it's hard to like this team.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Mojo Rawley and Jinder the Juicer are guys who have no value for me. I honestly don't see any value in either of them.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bubba Chuck said:


> Mahal gets a title shot opportunity :done


*And* Mojo. :serious:

SD is supposed to be the land of opportunity, not of charity. :armfold


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Feel like I've seen Enzo/Cass vs Anderson/Gallows a million times already.


It's actually 1,000,001 times


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WOW, The Revival loses Dash Wilder for 8 weeks, after they "injure" Kofi Kingston?!

Dayum karma, it was just a work!

Karma SAVAGE y'all!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cass literally says the same shtick word for word every single week.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

One Winged Angel said:


> OMFG.
> 
> *Corbin*, Rowan, Harper, Ziggler, Jinder and Mojo in with a chance of facing Orton :lmao
> 
> ...


Yeah it's pretty obvious who's going to win that match. Baron Corbin now going to be a full-time main eventer and second heel on Smackdown now. I'm guessing Zayn doesn't get the shot because he got pinned last week. It just shows how thin Smackdown roster is now. Since you take AJ, Orton, Zayn, Owens, Nakumara out of a match and that's all you have left.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

I hope Enzo gives himself another concussion.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Guys.

Mojo is obviously having a push. He'll probably end up in the mid card scene again.

Jinder is obviously there to eat his obligatory pin. Or maybe Rowan. 

Zayn, Baron and Harper the only half decent ones in there.

Corbin to win.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

There aren't enough tag teams on either roster, nor are there enough factions. This shit is all so repetitive and routine. When will it actually get better?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I love how they are booking Braun on the mic. He keeps things short and to the point. No long ass promos and no jokes.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Yeah Roman is gonna appear later probably. I'll be turning this shit off before that


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Cass literally says the same shtick word for word every single week.


I doubt he even knows what he is talking about anymore.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> I doubt he even knows what he is talking about anymore.


Probably. It's awful.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> I love how they are booking Braun on the mic. He keeps things short and to the point. No long ass promos and no jokes.


How a monster heel suppose to be.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

imthegame19 said:


> Yeah it's pretty obvious who's going to win that match. I'm guessing Zayn doesn't get the shot because he got pinned last week. It just shows how thin Smackdown roster is.


 Idk about that, they've kept 4 of their biggest stars out of it while Cena isn't there.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Headliner said:


> Feel like I've seen Enzo/Cass vs Anderson/Gallows a million times already.


So, slightly less than Owens vs Zayn?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> You can't get any bigger nerds than Enzo & Cass.


There are level of nerds and there is Tyler Bate in glasses level of nerd :grin2::grin2:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I just noticed, no LED boards on the side of the ring or LED boards on the ring posts this week.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Wonder who is on Braun's hit list next.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jay Valero said:


> I hope Enzo gives himself another concussion.


Damn, bruh. I'm not the biggest Enzo fan, but I ain't trying to hope someone gets an injury :gucci


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> *And* Mojo. :serious:
> 
> SD is supposed to be the land of opportunity, not of charity. :armfold


:tripsscust


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> There are level of nerds and there is Tyler Bate in glasses level of nerd :grin2::grin2:


Dunne's snarl is approaching legendary levels.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Damn, bruh. I'm not the biggest Enzo fan, but I ain't trying to wish an injury on someone :gucci


There are quite a few people on here like that.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Uptown King said:


> Wonder who is on Braun's hit list next.


Hawkins


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

How can anyone like Enzo and Cass? They're fucking garbage... horrible in the ring and say the same tired shit every week fpalm

I wish they would get released, they bring nothing but boredom to the product.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The first hour was going fine but after Enzo/Cass came out it is like time has been standing still...


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

Enzo's outfit is cute af :clap


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> Damn, bruh. I'm not the biggest Enzo fan, but I ain't trying to hope someone gets an injury :gucci


So I'm a bad person.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> There are quite a few people on here like that.


And they all have the maturity level of an 11 year old


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> And they all have the maturity level of an 11 year old


Yep. Gross, really.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

BrieMode said:


> Enzo's outfit is cute af :clap


1980 called and wants it's mens belly shirt back.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

It feels like I've watched this show a million times before.

Same shit, different week.

Just wait for the womens segment featuring Sasha and Bayley together.

If Roman shows up and is made to look strong yet again, I'm done.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I drink and I know things said:


> Mojo Rawley and Jinder the Juicer are guys who have no value for me. I honestly don't see any value in either of them.


I'm totally on board with the Hype Bros nabbing at least two tag title reigns because of how well they've gelled together and because they're actually a pretty fun team to watch, though not to the degree of Enzo and Cass.

However, I'd much rather see Jinder be hindered forever. :tripsscust His look is fantastic, but needlessly stiffing the fuck out of guys because of roid rage and/or being butthurt due to being a jobber just like in his first run with the company shouldn't warrant a push as a title contender.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I think Dawson should wheel Dash around in a wheelchair and they can heel it up like champs without fighting. KEEP THEM ON TELLY.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Enzo and Cass really need to change the format of their matches, it's the same shit week in and week out Enzo get his ass beat all match only to tag Cass in for the cleanup.


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

Also it's cute for Carmella who only survive Main Roster :clap poor Enzo and BiG Cass :cry


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Didnt we have a superstar shake up last week?


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Uptown King said:


> How a monster heel suppose to be.


Also how Reigns should be.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

One Winged Angel said:


> How can anyone like Enzo and Cass? They're fucking garbage... horrible in the ring and say the same tired shit every week fpalm
> 
> I wish they would get released, they bring nothing but boredom to the product.


I like being entertained and Enzo makes me laugh sometimes.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

enzo is such a loser lololo


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Vince McMahon: Ragdoll Enzo extra hard tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That finish.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

BrieMode said:


> Also it's cute for Carmella who only survive Main Roster :clap poor Enzo and BiG Cass :cry


You consider her going from an awesome feud with Nikki to being paired with Ellsworth and having pretty much no direction surviving?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Naaaaasstyyy.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Anderson got the pinfall victory. Works for me! :mark:


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> How can anyone like Enzo and Cass? They're fucking garbage... horrible in the ring and say the same tired shit every week fpalm
> 
> *I wish they would get released, they bring nothing but boredom to the product*.



I haven't heard a truer statement since someone told me the Pope is Catholic.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> Didnt we have a superstar shake up last week?


Well Dean and Miz are on later. Along with Mickie and Alexa. Certain guys that came from SD were never used, and I don't expect them to be used on Raw much either.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Anderson's HIII-YAAAHHH always makes me giggle. :hayden3

And does he still not a finisher, yet? :lol



wkc_23 said:


> Damn, bruh. I'm not the biggest Enzo fan, but I ain't trying to hope someone gets an injury :gucci


It's best not to listen to SAWFT-ass scrubs, brah.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well if the rumors are true and Vince loves to see Enzo get wrecked during matches then that finish makes a lot of sense.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Vince hates Enzo :lol


----------



## FrostyNova (Aug 9, 2016)

Im gonna spell it out for you Enzo and Cass.

S.U.C.K, SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Nothing to watch after the Miz TV segment and there's still 2 hrs left :lmao


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

Enzo beaten by having his knees suplexed onto the turnbuckle... Sounds about right actually


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Mickie got a lot of hype just now considering who else is in the match.

She probably wins and challenges Bayley.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Enzo with a killer sell job. (Being serious too)


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Did Vince think he had to remind the Raw viewer who Mickie James was?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Well Dean and Miz are on later. Along with Mickie and Alexa. *Certain guys that came from SD were never used, and I don't expect them to be used on Raw much either.*


*

*

They could be used for Braun to destroy them. Get them on television and suffer a ''injury'' to explain why they haven't been used. Kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Time for The Awesome One to put Dean in his place.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

I wish the tag division was on one brand and the womens on the other brand. With so few competitors on each division, one team goes out (like the Revival), and the whole division looks weak and thin.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Amblows and the mtv dweeb.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

SovereignVA said:


> Mickie got a lot of hype just now considering who else is in the match.
> 
> She probably wins and challenges Bayley.


I like Sasha or Bliss.


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

One Winged Angel said:


> How can anyone like Enzo and Cass? They're fucking garbage... horrible in the ring and say the same tired shit every week fpalm
> 
> I wish they would get released, they bring nothing but boredom to the product.


Cass is pretty good and has potential for a big future. Unfortunately its not worth having to see Enzo...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I see Emma has been bombed out ... again. she should be on SD for a chance and some tv time.

Ambrose and Miz was only somewhat hot because of the shit with Renee, that shit was gold how he tormented renee.


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> You consider her going from an awesome feud with Nikki to being paired with Ellsworth and having pretty much no direction surviving?



just watch.. she is the most protective women by WWE right now and not rushed like Alexa Bliss. She become big when she's gonna be ready :clap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Didn't Emma get hurt?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

DWils said:


> I wish the tag division was on one brand and the womens on the other brand. With so few competitors on each division, one team goes out (like the Revival), and the whole division looks weak and thin.


 Women and tag teams on Raw, send Lesnar, Joe and Miz to SD.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

DWils said:


> I wish the tag division was on one brand and the womens on the other brand. With so few competitors on each division, one team goes out (like the Revival), and the whole division looks weak and thin.


I like the Women's division being split because it gives more opportunities for people, I do agree that the tag division should of either stayed on one show or made it so there was only one set of belts and the champs could travel to both shows.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Didn't Emma get hurt?


She did ? Again ? fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I dread this Miz/Ambrose feud quite honestly.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Eh never mind they are doing it for all of them


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Nia winning this tonight.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Foley's Socko said:


> Cass is pretty good and has potential for a big future. *Unfortunately its not worth having to see Enzo...*


*

*

He would make as a good manager and being Big Cass manager.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That dramatic music for a womens match :lol


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Pretty cool how they're hyping up each woman for this F4W match.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No more Maryse Bella crycry:cry


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Maryse looking like a bad b*tch and that boi Miz suit looking clean af.


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

Like the way they're hyping this No.1 Contender Fatal 4 Way


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

THE MF A-LISTERS! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Maryse on point as usual :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Maryse.

:done


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> I dread this Miz/Ambrose feud quite honestly.


Miz alone can make it worth while.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Miz is Raw :banderas


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Maryse's dress is so pretty!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Look at this fresh feud the superstar shake-up created :jim


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Another replay. Gotta be a record tonight :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Awesome One and the French Canadian Goddess. :mark: :mark:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

way to kill miz's buzz, move him away from SD. shite. 

and i hated that segment , ambrose being a dumbass is really not good.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Maryse. :banderas


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Regarding Nia Jax "one of the most dominant superstars in history" - Michael Cole.

fpalm


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

GOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDEEEEEEEEEEEEES MAAAAAAAAAAAARYSE :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dirty Deeds is the present day Stunner.


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

Uptown King said:


> [/B]
> 
> He would make as a good manager and being Big Cass manager.


Agree. Not sure I'd keep him with Cass, but he'd be a good manager for someone who isnt supposed to be taken very seriously.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Foley's Socko said:


> Cass is pretty good and has potential for a big future. Unfortunately its not worth having to see Enzo...


 Cass has nothing, he's tall... that's all...


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Hopefully they pick up the Renee thing again, otherwise this potential feud has no momentum.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Maryse... :homer :homer :homer


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ah Miz, I already miss you on Smackdown.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Damn Maryse looks fine af tonight :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Uptown King said:


> Miz alone can make it worth while.


More than likely. I guess I'm just tired of this goofy babyfaced Ambrose. He needs to turn heel at some point.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Dirty Deeds is the present day Stunner.


And it's surprisingly protected, not nearly as much as the stunner but really protected for this day & age.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

One Winged Angel said:


> Cass has nothing, he's tall... that's all...


Yep, out of Braun, Corbin and Cass he is the one with the lowest ceiling.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

SovereignVA said:


> Hopefully they pick up the Renee thing again, otherwise this potential feud has no momentum.


I think its just a way to put the IC belt back on Miz.


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Nia winning this tonight.


Hope so. A lot of undeserved hate for her recently


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I swear Cole loves saying "Lunatic Fringe" in general.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

seriously what the fuck is with the bollocks of trying to intentionally legit injure another wrestler because some higher up prick finds it funny, i bet they'll find it funny if he legit breaks his neck.

and nia is way to green to be called up


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Ambrose needed this shakeup, looks like the crowds are happy to see him back on Raw.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I swear Cole loves saying "Lunatic Fringe" in general.


It's pretty vintage of Cole, wouldn't you say?

:cole


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> More than likely. I guess I'm just tired of this goofy babyfaced Ambrose. He needs to turn heel at some point.


They could start planting the seeds when he drops the IC title to Miz.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

How is it Dean's fault that the guys in the production truck hit his music early?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Ambrose is terrible in almost every sense.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I forgot this is Dean's home state.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Dean if you were a girl I'd marry you


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Ambrose needed this shakeup, looks like the crowds are happy to see him back on Raw.


He seems happy with it as well.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Surprised Miz didn't say, "you married a Canadian too Dean"


----------



## Seasoning (Feb 9, 2016)

Dean Ambrose always turning segments into gold. especially with the Miz


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Miz beefing with Ambrose over what a SUPERSTAR should be.

Not a bad way to take this, not bad at all.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Don't hate on the suit Dean lol! I like Miz's outfit.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The "given opportunity after opportunity" doesn't really apply to Dean Ambrose :lol


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

DAMN THE MIZ GOING DEEP


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So is this Miz's new thing now?

OK.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Did Austin tell Miz to say this?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

He's shooting!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Miz dropping the truth bombs again :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Damn MiZ telling the truth :lol


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

DWils said:


> How is it Dean's fault that the guys in the production truck hit his music early?



It was done on purpose to piss off Miz.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh shit, wasn't expecting that. :lol


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Ambrose/Miz looking to be a re-hash of Ambrose/Ziggler.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

dean is liked.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

O-H!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

This is where Dean excels. When shit gets real.


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

Dean looks dirty :argh:


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Miz is the best.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

oh Dean trying to be mr serious now


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

This is a good segment, feels like SDLive.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ambrose can be really fucking good on the mic when he wants to.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw tossing out the curse words tonight. I approve.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

decent seggy


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

THat's true Dean. nobody does that stupid rebound lariat like you.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Ohhh she said boy!!!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Dean's walk is really *really* bad.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

When Ambrose gets going during a promo there is no ceiling...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Boy"

:mj4


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

MARYSE AND HER TEA! I LOVE THIS :clap


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

THAT BOY AMBROSE ON FIRE :mark:


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Maryse's voice is fucking annoying.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Very good segment.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That was a cool segment I must admitt :bjpenn


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good segment.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Whoopee. The two softest workers in the company.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

GAWD I hope Miz wins his championship back. 

BTW this feud seems better on RAW than it was on SDL, for some reason.

Miz and Ambrose just fit better on RAW.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Braun made a friend?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Strowman beat down time!


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

:lmao Poor Kalisto


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Strowman taking out the trash


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Kalisto came to Raw to be dumped in a garbage bin :mj4


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh no he got Kalisto too!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Braun whooping on lucha things.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

As Booker would say, "That was bootiful."


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LMFAO he threw him in the garbage


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

was Strowman going to kidnap kalisto buahaha!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kallisto being treated how he should be treated.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Welcome to Raw, Kalisto! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Good segment by Dean and Miz :clap


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Braun through the Hispanic wrestler in the garbage.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kalisto to RAW just to get mugged some more. :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Miz speaking the truth about Dean-O.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Big Show.

:lmao


----------



## Seasoning (Feb 9, 2016)

damn say what you want about the Miz, but he's always made himself stay relevant.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I guess that means Braun/Show match next?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kalisto :buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Braun literally threw someone in the fucking garbage:lmao:lmao:sodone

Then Big Show ruined everything. :no:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Best thing Show has done in YEARS!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Big Show: PICK ON SOMEONE YOUR OWN SIZE.

That was fire, Raw is solid so far.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

I like serious Ambrose so much better than comedy Ambrose.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Kalisto where he belongs :lol


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Kallisto had the best Raw debut ever.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Maryse is just :banderas


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I couldn't stop laughing seeing Kalisto being drug by Braun like a kid dragging his teddy bear. :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh snap!


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Exactly the way a midget the size of Kalisto should be booked against Braun.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

HE'S. A. GENIUS!!! 

I fucking popped to see him dragging kallisto like a fucking corpse. It would have been better had he left the building with him though and stuffed him in the boot and drove off. Poor Kallisto, what happens next for him in Braun's rental car boot. 

r.i.p. 


shame.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Guessing the other SDL jobbers who got sent over are next, or maybe Big Show.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

That was the most personality Big Show has shown in a decade


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

Big Show 2017

:tripsscust


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Kallisto being treated how he should be treated.


Wait a minute now. 

Be nice. :grin2:


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Literally buried... in garbage. Christ.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Pick on someone your own size???  Like anybody in the E cares about that.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Amazing RAW thus far


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Liked the Miz/Ambrose segment, even if we have seen these 2 a lot together the last few months.

And fucking Kalisto man. Gets drafted to Raw to the CW division, and he literally gets thrown into the garbage while being told he’s garbage. Lol.


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

They should keep Roman off TV for awhile and have Braun v Big Show at Payback. Have them sell Strowmans beatdown of Reigns for a month or two. Have Reigns return when Braun is in a match with Brock.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Miz speaking the truth about Dean-O.


If you think Dean Ambrose is lazy, how do you explain Miz being a pro wrestler since 2003 and still being barely a better in ring wrestler than Enzo?

Doing media isn't the barometer for hard work.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

WWE has done a good job with Braun, he is a total monster heel and deserves a title run.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Damn, Miz dropping them truth bombs :mark:

One thing that bothers me about Dean. His reactions to promos reminds me of how Cena reacts to promos, like he's not taking them seriously. It always hits me like he's patronizing whoever he's in the ring with, and it kind of irks me.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Where was Big Show when Mauro needed him


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:braun dragging bodies and throwing 'em in the trash!

:HA

Big Show vs Braun!? The rematch to their superb RAW match that should have happened at WM is bound to happen now!

:mark:


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hmm I wonder if Braun was auditioning for a job working for Trump to deport people...


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

BrieMode said:


> Dean looks dirty :argh:


For some reason, I don't believe Renee Young minds. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Pick on someone you own size? 

Uh Strowman already beat you Big Show.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

It was nice to see Miz tear into the guy he's feuding with without getting laid out at the end of it for once.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Is it me or has the Braun stuff jumped the shark?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kallisto getting called garbage.

:lmao


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

Miz and Dean are capable of putting together a great build for a feud. The match just needs to be put together well by the road agents in a way that plays more to their strengths, as though not the best workers from athletic standpoints, they both have good in ring psychology when they're on form.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Steve Black Man said:


> Damn, Miz dropping them truth bombs :mark:
> 
> One thing that bothers me about Dean. His reactions to promos reminds me of how Cena reacts to promos, like he's not taking them seriously. It always hits me like he's patronizing whoever he's in the ring with, and it kind of irks me.


No selling is a thing.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Big Show v. Braun Strowman... again?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

BRAH!!!! :lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Braun retires Show later tonight.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

time to change the channel.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

>Heel

>Videogame music


Ok then.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jesus fuck, here comes this geek.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so we need to suffer the same shit as we did just about a month ago


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I guess we're suppose to forget that Braun already beat Big Show.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I couldn't continue to watch this shit if I didn't know I would get some Austin Aries later. Who really gives a fuck at all about Strowman v Big Show?

They have managed to make Samoa Joe just another dude on the roster in record time. Where are the "Joe is gonna kill you" chants? There are none because WWE is telling us he is bad ass instead of letting him be bad ass.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

They just fought the other day. Why not add a no-DQ stip?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh no It's TJ Perkins.

Where's Braun when you need him?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Yeah let me guess Reigns returns during that match against all odds. Despite having a separated shoulder and cracked ribs to beat up Braun :lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

BRAUN, take this guy please. thanks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Uptown King said:


> Braun retires Show later tonight.


If only.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Yawn


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> If you think Dean Ambrose is lazy, how do you explain Miz being a pro wrestler since 2003 and still being barely a better in ring wrestler than Enzo?
> 
> Doing media isn't the barometer for hard work.


I was referring to Ambrose's status at this year's 'Mania, hence the sad face. Everyone knows Miz is and always has been the drizzling shits in the ring, hence why he'll forever be a B-player instead of an A-player.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Fugg what they say about you TJP, just keep doin' you bruh!

Same for you Mojo!


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

That pop :ha :ha I almost feel bad for Perkins....


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> Big Show v. Braun Strowman... again?


Relax only their second encounter and it makes sense within the context of the story. Just another way of building on Braun as a monster with him taking Show out.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

TJ?fpalm

I had to piss anyway.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

The creative direction of this company is to narrate the story to viewers instead of documenting the narrative.


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

Divas time :cry hahahaha


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Why did Ambrose have to make fun of Mojo and his Zuba pants???


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

These two put on a great main event on 205live last week.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If you didn't watch, TJ and Jackie boy have a damn good match last week on 205 live


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Perkins turns heel, but keeps his babyface entrance. :mase

But nevermind that shit, here comes MONGO! Gentleman Jackie Boy!  :quite


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

3 min match fuck this shit


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

TJ Perkins holding his ears.

:lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Neville and TJP jump Gallagher, which brings out AA for the save?


----------



## Mr. Wrestling X (Jun 28, 2011)

TJP is awesome


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Does TJ Perkins have hearing problems? He covered his ears to muffle Nevils pyro


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

WWE needs to never make Neville a face again.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Perkins turns heel, but keeps his babyface entrance. :mase
> 
> But nevermind that shit, here comes MONGO! Gentleman Jackie Boy!  :quite


Dabbing and all round acting like a twat isn't a babyface entrance IMO


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

I love that black ref, he has the most awesome facial expressions


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TJP is actually pretty good in the ring. I just HATE his gimmick. Video game douche nerd? I guess.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Aries.

:mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AA over :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Aries sure love his banana


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Neville looks legit and is almost always guaranteed to deliver a good match. He should have won the belt first to begin with.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Aries eating a banana :lol

I thought that was supposed to be Paige's gimmick.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

I still maintain that Austin Aries is too good for the Cruiserweights.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The banana. 

:mj4


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I kinda wonder if the American audience really gets Jack.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

THE FUCK WAS THAT SHIT, that was a 3


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck the dab.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Jack, wreck this douchebag. thx.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Paige banana jokes.

:damn


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

STFU Booker T.. The Spinaroonie was fucking retarded.. Stop marking for yourself..


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Where are the CM Punk chants, I need something to make me chuckle ....this is worse than 10mg of Ambien


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I was eating lunch when Dean's segment is on, so hence me commenting late :lol

I LOVED it :mark: I love when Dean gets a lot of mic time!!! His promo was excellent, Miz's promo was excellent, it was an all round good segment! Dean's had more mic time in the last 2 weeks on Raw than he did in the last two months on SD :hmm:

Now it's Jackie Boy and Double A!!


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Lothario said:


> Neville looks legit and is almost always guaranteed to deliver a good match. He should have won the belt first to begin with.


This would have really helped with how the CW's are viewed imo. There was just too many new wrestlers the start and they were missing a couple of key members of the division... and first impressions last. 

205 Live has been really good the past couple of months and the main events are nearly always very good matches. They do generally get a bit more time/freedom on 205 compared to Raw which helps a lot.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DAMNNNNNNN. Landed right on his head.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Headliner said:


> I kinda wonder if the American audience really gets Jack.


He is somewhat entertaining and funny as a wrestler.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Gentleman Jack twirling his 'stache and brushing aside his hair while casually holding Perkins in a submission hold. :clap

And how dare that fuccboi T.J. disrespect Gallagher's umbrella William III! >:\


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That bump.

:damn


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

safc-scotty said:


> This would have really helped with how the CW's are viewed imo. There was just too many new wrestlers the start and they were missing a couple of key members of the division... and first impressions last.
> 
> 205 Live has been really good the past couple of months and the main events are nearly always very good matches. They do generally get a bit more time/freedom on 205 compared to Raw which helps a lot.


The cruiserweight division should be made a big deal, especially the title, like a main event division but for the little guys and the title like the world title but for smaller wrestlers. Have the cruiserweights main event shows and have important storylines.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Headliner said:


> I kinda wonder if the American audience really gets Jack.


I don't think they do. I worry they think he's playing a typical english man. worryingly, i think that's what vince is thinking too. 

they don't get the whole throwback gentleman gimmick, the exaggerated stereotype, he's like something from a comic strip, I feel like i could have read about his adventures in the Beano, it's beautiful. lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Please end the endless amount of commercials.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Aries and Neville sitting on other sides from eachother like they're in timeout or some shit.

:lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Otunga can be gone forever, for all I care.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Feel bad for the cruiserweights. These guys are supremely talented but creative has nothing substantial for them and are also doing a huge disservice by treating them like a separate act with the changing of the ropes and keeping them from interacting with the rest of the roster. No reason why we can't see Aries, Perkins, Cedric and Gallagher match up against guys like Seth, Cesaro, Jericho, ect. WCW did it frequently and it only helped elevate the division.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> If you think Dean Ambrose is lazy, how do you explain Miz being a pro wrestler since 2003 and still being barely a better in ring wrestler than Enzo?
> 
> Doing media isn't the barometer for hard work.



The guy who wrestles more shows then anyone in WWE is far from lazy lol. That said, there are some IWC fans who say that stuff about Dean. So I do think it was interesting that they used it in this angle. Even if it's BS, unless people want to call Dean lazy for not fighting more for his spot on the card and going to Vince/Wrtiers. His mindset is he doesn't control who's supposed to win or lose or if he's supposed to win a title. His job is a performer and he does that job well on the mic and in the ring.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is kinda dead for this match.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Please end the endless amount of commercials.


Or else we'll send Braun to sort them out


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Otunga can be gone forever, for all I care.


Yep, not looking forward at all for Otunga to join the commentary team.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I kinda wonder if the American audience really gets Jack.


Fairly certain they do. They like his umbrella schtick the most of all, but have also been quite receptive to his other gentlemanly antics. The higher-ups have noticed too, to the point that I'd say he's the third most prominent CW (behind Neville and Aries, yet above Perkins, Kendrick and Ali).


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lothario said:


> Feel bad for the cruiserweights. These guys are supremely talented but creative has nothing substantial for them and are also doing a huge disservice by treating them like a separate act with the changing of the ropes and keeping them from interacting with the rest of the roster. No reason why we can't see Aries, Perkins, Cedric and Gallagher match up against guys like Seth, Cesaro, Jericho, ect. WCW did it frequently and it only helped elevate the division.


I agree.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

'Bout time some fuckery started out here..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I think Reigns interrupts in some form during Braun/Show costing Braun the match.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

TJP with the win, after Neville interfered!

Luv it!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jack on the backburner for now.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

and was neville unable to turn around and punch that douchebag? just because you're both heels, you don't have to like each other. kick his ass.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Jeff Hardy vs Cesaro!!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Damn Alexa Bliss only 5 feet. Imagine what you could do with that for fun.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HARDY'S!

:mark:


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Headliner said:


> I kinda wonder if the American audience really gets Jack.



They see him as goofy Ellsworth type who can wrestle and take bumps basically. But he's looked at more as a goofy comedy character then anything.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Jeff Hardy vs. Cesaro?

Sign me up.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Matt's face! :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jeff/Cesaro can be good.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

So basically Cesaro is jobbing.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I absolutely love how mental Matt looks in that promo pic :lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Phaedra said:


> and was neville unable to turn around and punch that douchebag? just because you're both heels, you don't have to like each other. kick his ass.


Neville sees TJ Perkins as an ally, the only guy he respects so it makes sense for him to not attack him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They need to let Matt be 'Broken' Matt at some point. Fuck TNA.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm already kinda done with the Hardy's.

Either break 'em or gtfo.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I absolutely love how mental Matt looks in that promo pic :lol


Broken Matt still in effect.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Uptown King said:


> Damn Alexa Bliss only 5 feet. Imagine what you could do with that for fun.


Yeah, she doesn't have to kneel!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Well, I guess the momentum for Raw is a 2 week limit. Was fun while it lasted I guess.


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

imthegame19 said:


> They see him as goofy Ellsworth type who can wrestle and take bumps basically. But he's looked at more as a goofy comedy character then anything.


The umbrella spot hasnt helped with that. He is a goofy character, but he's getting over


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

SovereignVA said:


> Yeah, she doesn't have to kneel!


No she doesn't. I would like to try Cesaro's swing move, a women that small is perfect for that.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Crucial said:


> Matt's face! :lmao


Matt's face looks like that of a teenage kid that just saw his first set of boobs.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crews. Wow, almost forgot about him.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah, Titus...just what we need...not.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Oh god... this promo is terrible.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Apollo Crews is a charisma vacuum.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Two black guys? Let's put 'em in a team!!!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Incoming Crews/O'Neil feud.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is terrible


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh no. It's 2 boring black guys.

I'm black btw.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I'd dig a Apollo-Titus tag team.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Uptown King said:


> Neville sees TJ Perkins as an ally, the only guy he respects so it makes sense for him to not attack him.


he's a douche. an annoying douche acting like some fucking big shot hiding behind him. you punch that person.


OHHHHH FUCK NO. GIVE CREWS PERSONALITY ALREADY.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Apollo "I'm just happy to be here Crews". Guy has a great look and could probably be a decent heel, but unfortunately has no direction.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Then diapers ain't cheap. LOL.

OK, so they have ideas for Apollo. OK OK.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

why is this guy doing interviews and not Charly?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahaha mattt


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Titus gonna make Apollo Black Again.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Steve Black Man said:


> Two black guys? Let's put 'em in a team!!!


They might be a good tag team, you never know and the division could use another squad. Not like WWE is using either of those guys at the moment anyways.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That Broken "eva" :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Where's Charly?


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

1/4 broken Matt


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

This druggie still can't talk.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

slightly damaged matt hardy


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

This horny Alexa's fans makess me.. sick :argh:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Cesaro vs Jeff Hardy a dream match?! Poor Cesaro, not even he believes it...

:heyman6


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

TD_DDT said:


> 1/4 broken Matt


They've healed him. Vince should just allow him to re-break on wwe tv, and let fucking anthem come for them. it's wwe. come ahead if you think you're hard enough.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

They shifting Titus to a manager? If so, even if you hypotehtecially had the second coming of Heenan, Heyman or Blassie, you cannot have a 6'4 plus guy with a mini-Ronnie Coleman physique as a manager


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Laddahs. :lol


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Cesaro's such a goober.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jeff is like...DELETE this shit :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

My Mum just said that Matt's teeth are so white they look fake :lol


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

King Cesaro looks hot as always :cry


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

I'd rather a Tozawa/Crews tag team than Crews/O'Neil tbh.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

I guess The Hardys can't be too entertaining huh?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Is Sheamus gonna brogue kick Matt into Broken Matt?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm glad they are finally letting The Hardy's talk.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

wwe really know how to ruin characters


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

A heel turn would not help Apollo. 

Face/heel turns don't work magic. 

Apollo just doesn't have the "it" factor. He's a vacuum. He would've been better off as a body builder or NFL player or something.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

So put your bets in, who's Nia gonna hurt with a botch tonight? I'm going with Mickie James.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

We want full out broken MATT HARDY, not half ass insert some weirdly accented buzz word occasionally with the strange mannerisms vanilla Matt.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Jay Valero said:


> This druggie still can't talk.


Low quality bait


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

We want Broken Matt and we get Boring Matt.

Sad. Lets hope its temporary


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

That Bliss pop should be pretty nice. :banderas


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm pulling for Nia here. It's too soon for Bayley vs Bliss or Bayley vs Sasha.

Bayley vs Mickie makes zero sense.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

CesaroSwing said:


> Dabbing and all round acting like a twat isn't a babyface entrance IMO


But I was told that vidya games and "The Dabbing" are popular among today's youth. :kappa


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

Where is Emma tho? :argh:


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Sashs's hair grew 6 inches magically in a week, I wish i had her genetics :ha


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sasha looks completely different with her hair wavy like that!


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn Sasha with a little booty going on...not like Bayleys juicy bubble butt.

Would love to be pounding Bayley from behind while Alexa Bliss is making out with her.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Sasha Banks will get me *every* time. :banderas

I wish her & Rollins moved to SD. Then I could focus on just watching wrestling on Tuesdays...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn commercials again.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Therapy said:


> Low quality bait


Unadulterated truth, fanboi.


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

Hoping Nia or Alexa win this one.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

AngryConsumer said:


> That Bliss pop should be pretty nice. :banderas


It definitely feels nice whenever I "pop" for Bliss. :curry2


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Nia is already one of the best ever, Cole said so. Insulting they say shit like that.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Sasha obviously isn't winning, unfortunately. 

Please Bliss win. Mickie to eat the pin.

Nia winning would be aids.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> It definitely feels nice whenever I "pop" for Bliss. :curry2


It's her home town if it's not huge I would worry


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bliss with that POP


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Marine 5 commercial.

:mj4


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Here she comes :mark:


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Decent pop..nothing special.

Her ass though...DAMN would cum all over that.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

that pop for alexa doe


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Lewdog1976 said:


> So put your bets in, who's Nia gonna hurt with a botch tonight? I'm going with Mickie James.


I'm going Bliss. That way we'll get more hate threads like the ones that were about Naomi.....


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Bliss and Mickie! :mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Blissful One :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Let's go Alexa!!!!! :mark:


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

BOSS 'n' Bliss

Bliss 'n' BOSS

:dance


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

I expected much more for a home town pop


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Would bang.

:damn


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

People don't seem to care for Mickie.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

MICKIE stop wearing your old wrestling gear already :lol


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Poor Mickie. Always getting little to no reaction.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Nice pop for Bliss.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Mickie James with the Shining Stars-esqe pop :ha


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

can't believe nia won this thing, it was like 3 jobbers in a match, having to job to this piece of green botching shit


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Oh no please not this theme song.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Let's see who Nia kills by accident tonight.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Bliss! :homer :homer :homer

Five-feet of straight pure sex!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Nobody cares about Mickie. She gets crickets :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Irrelevant said:


> Poor Mickie. Always getting little to no reaction.


She needs Trish around to really get into character.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, I guess that means Nia isn't winning.


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

i love this tension between Banks and Bliss :cry


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Fatal Four Way Time!!!!!!!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Sasha's hair is getting ridiculous. I've seen drag queens with hair more real looking


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

I wanna have sex with Nia so bad


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I never realised until now how big Nia's forehead is :lol


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> She needs Trish around to really get into character.


So Mickie crotch grabs Nia and licks her fingers? :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I don't think there is anyone better in the company than Alexa with her facial expressions.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nia vs. Sasha in the battle of the foreheads.

:mj2


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Bathroom Break, Nobody cares for this at least the SD division somebody cares


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Ambrose Girl said:


> MICKIE stop wearing your old wrestling gear already :lol


Yeah, I say go TNA style. Daisy Dukes and tied flannel tops!


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Mickie desperately needs a new outfit. It's just so dated.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

DWils said:


> I wanna have sex with Nia so bad


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sasha is probably more than likely winning. Would love to see her turn heel on Bayley, afterwards.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sasha looks like an ant from 'A Bugs Life' 

Nia looks like the Stay Puft Marshmallow man

Mickie James looks like an old horse limping in for her final race

Bliss looks like a baby chipmunk got into a paint can.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't think Sasha is turning heel anytime soon, tbh.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

What A Maneuver said:


> Mickie desperately needs a new outfit. It's just so dated.


I really liked her Mania gear. Doesn't have to be Native American inspired but the shorts and top was good. She could stand to lose the bell bottoms though.


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

i want Mickie to win simply because I've seen the other match ups before.


----------



## Slutty McWhoreface (Apr 16, 2017)

Mickey doesn't get enough respect.

Fuck these Mark fans.

Perhaps The human Weeble, Nia Snacks will paralyze one of these two with her inexperienced, plodding moveset.

Awesome Kong she is not.

Sick of The Rock's relatives getting preferential treatment.

Might as well wrap that lumpy bitch in a hefty bag--

Because she's garbage.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sonic commercials are the worst. They really make that one guy look like such a mong.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Headliner said:


> Let's see who Nia kills by accident tonight.


Girl's gonna kill a buffet line after the show.


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

Chemistry between Sasha and James :clap


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> Yeah, I say go TNA style. Daisy Dukes and tied flannel tops!


Problem is any woman in WWE that shows leg Vince forces them to wear stupid stockings over their legs.. One of my biggest pet peeves... 

Daisy Dukes + Stockings would look retarded.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I wish Braun threw Nia in the dumpster.

At least Kalisto is talented and could be entertaining...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Any chance Mickie wins this?


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Please end this match it's just boring


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Try not to almost kill anyone tonight, Nia.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Marine 5 commercial.
> 
> :mj4


At least Heathy Baby is getting that sweet, sweet straight-to-DVD money to pay for his double-wide trailer, above-ground pool and most importantly, his kids. :sk


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Therapy said:


> Problem is any woman in WWE that shows leg Vince forces them to wear stupid stockings over their legs.. One of my biggest pet peeves...
> 
> Daisy Dukes + Stockings would look retarded.


What real world event caused that?


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Jay Valero said:


> Girl's gonna kill a buffet line after the show.


Fat shaming isn't cool. If you want to make fun of her not being talented it's one thing, but WWE needs some women that don't look like Barbie all the time.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Irrelevant said:


> I really liked her Mania gear. Doesn't have to be Native American inspired but the shorts and top was good. She could stand to lose the bell bottoms though.


Yeah, it's the bell bottoms that do it for me. It felt out of place back in 2008, and it still does today. I just think shorts or tight pants look better as ring gear.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

I think we can end the debate tonight that the SD division is better by a huge margin


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

the great khali bumped way more than this piece of green shit and he was god freaking awful


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

For a "monster", Nia has the WOAT moveset. Basic ass body slams and suplexes. She should be doing real Batista/Brock/Goldberg type slams.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

DX-Superkick said:


> What real world event caused that?


Didn't she dress like that because she put out a country album?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Alexa got on the apron too early?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nia needs more time in the PC.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

The Phenom. said:


> I wish Braun threw Nia in the dumpster.
> 
> At least Kalisto is talented and could be entertaining...


He'd probably throw his back out trying to lift that tub.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Alexis said fuck that :lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Bliss was gonna jump and said "Nuh uh, fuck that shit" :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This match is so bad


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

end this shit now, its worse than jackie gydas debut match


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Good lord these women can not do or sell a clothes line worth a shit.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> What real world event caused that?


I'm gonna guess someones roast beef flopped out during a match so Vince came up with the idea of all the women wearing stockings so there is no chance of lady parts spilling out


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Alexa Bliss is the most beautiful women EVER CREATED!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alexa's ass looking good.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh how I wish Sasha & Rollins were on SD.

I could scrap Mondays...


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Come on Alexa


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I feel bad for Mickie, she deserves more of a reaction than she gets.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Lewdog1976 said:


> Didn't she dress like that because she put out a country album?


I was talking more about the stockings thing. But the way she dressed was based more on her Southerner style.










Is this too much to ask for?


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

My god this is bad just goes to show how good becky was to make Alexa look half decent


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ugh I really hate Mickie's pants.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Crowd could give two shits about this match...I can't blame them.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Crickets for Mickie.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Christ, another Alexa Bliss title reign..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

BLISS WON YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bliss is the number one contender :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I used to have the biggest crush on Mickie James...

Oop, I guess Alexa is taking the belt of Bayley.


YES
YES
YES


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Alexa won.:done


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

YES YES YES!!!!! Alexa!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm good with that.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Bliss!!1!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I knew Alexa was going to win.

I just didn't want Sasha to eat the pin...

Isn't that what Mickie is for?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm glad Nia didn't win, but I'm still meh at Alexa winning lol.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wait, someone won in her hometown? wtf:wtf


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Hmm thought Nia was winning but whatever. Doubt Bliss is beating Bayley.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Bliss!!! :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Sneaky. Miss. Bliss. :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

ALEXA!
:mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes. Jax doing the dirty work and Bliss reaps the rewards.

Time for The Blissful One to take that title off of Bayley.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Move over Sasha. Alexa is the new "it" girl in WWE now.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

I'd rather of had Nia win too be honest fpalm


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Ugh I really hate Mickie's pants.


Right? I need to see more of this


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BLISS WINS! BLISS WINS! BLISS WINS! :WOO


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Abisial said:


> Christ, another Alexa Bliss title reign..


I'll be surprised. They might be doing this to delay Sasha/Bayley until Summerslam.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

DX-Superkick said:


> I was talking more about the stockings thing. But the way she dressed was based more on her Southerner style.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That look is fine, but I didn't like it when she wore those shorts that rode real high and looked like too much like cut off "mom" jeans.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly wens3


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

YES ... WHY? WHY WOULD YOU RUIN OUR FUN!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Charly! :krillin3


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

The Phenom. said:


> I knew Alexa was going to win.
> 
> I just didn't want Sasha to eat the pin...
> 
> Isn't that what Mickie is for?


I suppose it's to further her heel turn, losing her edge etc. The end goal is face Bayley vs heel Sasha but they'll probably have a couple of filler opponents for Bayley first.


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

Good match, Nia made to look strong as she should and Alexa sneaky and picks up the win. Good stuff!


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

Filler feud here it comes! Poor Alexisss


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

WCW callback!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

None of the options were great, tbh. That's why I'm okay with Alexa winning.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

One great thing about Raw... Bliss hoing for gold. And that pop..... might be the most over woman now.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Yes Charly


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

So glad Nia didn't win... dont mind alexa winning there


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Move over Sasha. Alexa is the new "it" girl in WWE now.


Interesting how they had Sasha eat the pin there. I wonder what Sasha does now.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Terrible match to bad for words


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

wens3 Banks losing


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Show/Braun main event ughh


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

That was a terrible dropkick, yet everyone is on Bliss' dick.....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Charly's back.

:mark:


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Bayley v Bliss feud for now. 

Then heel Sasha v Bayley at Summerslam.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns will be interrupting the match, that's why it is main eventing. I think he distracts Braun and costs him the match.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Right? I need to see more of this


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Interesting how they had Sasha eat the pin there. I wonder what Sasha does now.


I figured Nia was going to win here honestly. Given how she's been dominating Bayley the last few weeks. But maybe with that botch to Charlotte last week, management changed their minds with her for the time being. Alexa vs Sasha is bound to happen at some point. But I guess now Sasha will feud with Nia again?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Yes! Edge and Christian season 2!!! :mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Taroostyles said:


> Show/Braun main event ughh


roman has to look strong again


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Edge and Christian show coming back. Nice.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> Bliss hoing for gold.


What are her rates?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Nia should have won. 

They have mileage in Nia vs Bayley, and Bliss could have feuded with Sasha in the meantime. Sasha is going to be heel soon, so they might not get another chance for Sasha vs Bliss.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> Yes! Edge and Christian season 2!!! :mark:


Was a start date announced? We didn't get an advert in the UK (or I just missed it).


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

DX-Superkick said:


> That was a terrible dropkick, yet everyone is on Bliss' dick.....


Well it seems like everything is Nia's fault. When Charlotte botches a moonsault she gets blamed for that, not too surprising that nobody cares about Alexa's slightly weak dropkick.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If they don't have Reigns sell that beating from last week, then there is never a reason to have him sell ever again.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Taroostyles said:


> Show/Braun main event ughh


You know what that means... :reigns2


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I figured Nia was going to win here honestly. Given how she's been dominating Bayley the last few weeks. But maybe with that botch to Charlotte last week, management changed their minds with her for the time being. Alexa vs Sasha is bound to happen at some point. But I guess now Sasha will feud with Nia again?


They might have her feud with Mickie for a bit.


----------



## Slutty McWhoreface (Apr 16, 2017)

Lewdog1976 said:


> Jay Valero said:
> 
> 
> > Girl's gonna kill a buffet line after the show.
> ...


are you watching RAW from your safe space while ensconced in bubble wrap?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> If they don't have Reigns sell that beating from last week, then there is never a reason to have him sell ever again.


Seth who legit had his ribs cracked by KO last October was out for at least 2-3 weeks. I know Roman is kayfabe injured, but at least try to sell it as legit.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Curt Hawkins. unkout


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hawkins.

:mj4


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

If Alexa wins and I'm forced to see this lil bitch as champion again for the 3rd time in under 5 months, while Charlotte will also be snatching the SD Women's title from Naomi as well, I will not be watching this trash ass shit again. :sasha3 :sasha3


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> Interesting how they had Sasha eat the pin there. I wonder what Sasha does now.


Ratchet things.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Therapy said:


>


Is it just me or has she lost a lot of her ass?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes, Finn is OK!!!!

Too bad the Balor/Wyatt program can't start tonight.... Bray gotta finish jobbing to Orton.

Sigh.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Balor? Interesting...is he cleared then?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

I guess he is ok


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I guess he was cleared


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

So, no concussion?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

THANK GOD!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so wait big show bitches about bruan needing to pick on somebody his own size yet he show attack hawkins last week .............sigh


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Balor is cleared?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

CRICKETS for Balor



Headliner said:


> I'll be surprised. They might be doing this to delay Sasha/Bayley until Summerslam.


I hope so, Alexa's reigns did not impress.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Finn didn't get much a reaction :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Not a huge pop for Finn this week.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Curt Hawkins needs Tyler Reks


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yes! he got cleared!! Thank god.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Oh look it's Finn.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Jesus... what a reaction, or lack thereof, for Finn. :lol


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

PAPI BAAAAAAAAALOR DAAAAAAAAMN :cry


----------



## Seasoning (Feb 9, 2016)

hmm I guess Finn is cleared to compete. i'm glad though, or else it would be another disappointment in the legacy of Bray Wyatt


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

The Phenom. said:


> Balor is cleared?



In real life you don't recover from a concussion within a week.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

The teacup demon?

:cry


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

The Balor Club breathe it in man


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Balor seems fine. But I assume they want him to take it easy in the ring tonight. With a squash match.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Bray to interrupt?


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Rollins getting bigger pops than Balor after 3 weeks :mj


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Christ, you could hear a pin drop.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh, I'm so glad Finn is alright


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Balor popping his collar is far more cringe-worthy and dated than TJP's dabbing. The sad thing is it's the most charismatic thing he does.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Phenom. said:


> Bray to interrupt?


Yeah maybe he cuts another promo.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Slutty McWhoreface said:


> are you watching RAW from your safe space while ensconced in bubble wrap?


Nope, but when people on here give negative rep for stupid shit, then make dumb comments, they are going to get called out on it.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Inb4 Wyatt attacks Balor

"Finn Balor......Sister Abigail hated demons, man..."


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Hawkins is embarrassing.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Pure squash match for Balor.

Rightfully so, probably couldn't take a bump this week.


----------



## Super Hetero Male (Jul 1, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> The Balor Club breathe it in man


Didn't seem to be very many members of the Balor Club there based on that reaction he got. oof.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I thought Finn was hurt? Well it's good he's ok!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Something doesn't seem right with this Balor return at all. He's not acting like a face. His demeanor says heel.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Finn Balor really is only cool as the demon.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hawkins' attire. :lol


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Needs a new finisher.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rekt


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

wooo squash with no reaction, now THAT'S how you build a star, Vince!


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Another star is made, thank you Curt.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

As currently presented, Balor does nothing for me at all.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

TD_DDT said:


> Hawkins is embarrassing.


Hopefully he's getting paid well...


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Super Hetero Male said:


> Didn't seem to be very many members of the Balor Club there based on that reaction he got. oof.


His merch says different


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Commentary can only pump up a man so much in a squash match against Curt f*ckin' Hawkins. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alright then..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Something doesn't seem right with this Balor return at all. He's not acting like a face. His demeanor says heel.


I agree and note how he hasn't even cut a promo yet. I wonder if they are thinking about pulling the trigger with a heel run for him where he forms the Club with Gallows and Anderson.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sermon to the Snake :lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

No Paint, No Pop.....

CAN SOMEBODY TELL ME WHAT HIS GIMMICK IS WHEN HE'S NOT THE DEMON!

and no I'm not asking for vanilla jokes hur hur hur....


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Would've preferred just a dominant Bray match tonight rather than babbling on about someone who isn't even on Raw..


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

Wyatt about to stink up Raw


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Wow. A WWE Studios film that doesn't look like complete shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Sermon to the snake."

:ha

Sound like he's about to talk to a cock.


----------



## KLooking1990 (Sep 15, 2016)

Did Cole say gender bending?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> I agree and note how he hasn't even cut a promo yet. I wonder if they are thinking about pulling the trigger with a heel run for him where he forms the Club with Gallows and Anderson.


I think they want to do Club vs Shield at Summerslam.

For now they are just trying to get him back over. So he's feuding with Wyatt after Payback. If this is the case, act more engaged. Act more babyfaceish. Not these slow walks, heel looks, etc. Then when it's time, be a heel.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I love Finn's look with the leather jacket. I prefer it to the demon honestly.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> No Paint, No Pop.....
> 
> CAN SOMEBODY TELL ME WHAT HIS GIMMICK IS WHEN HE'S NOT THE DEMON!
> 
> and no I'm not asking for vanilla jokes hur hur hur....


Clerk Kent.



Probably just a regular person, I would assume.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

People underestimate the amount of merch he sells, He's a star, According to meltzer at the last house show msg he sold 20k of shirts the last wrestlers to do that was the rock and austin


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This interviewer guy is so boring...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Isn't Jericho leaving WWE soon?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What did Chris just call Joe? Samoe Joe? :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

[email protected]!

I'll frame it in maaaannn!!!


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

frame it in mannnnnnnnnn


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

FRAME IT MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GOAT :y2j


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> "Sermon to the snake."
> 
> :ha
> 
> Sound like he's about to talk to a cock.


Or a sperm disguised as a snake:jericho3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Okay then..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Damn Chris' teeth are so white LOL.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Jericho tossing out Velocity & Heat. Good days. :banderas


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Nitro..

:cry
:gameover


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Sunday Night Heat!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Steve Black Man said:


> Wow. A WWE Studios film that doesn't look like complete shit.


Check out the Colin Ferrel Terrence Howard movie. So long as they don't try to load it with untrained wrestlers who are more about getting slammed or shouting.

Nitro, Velocity and Sunday Night Heat!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mike Tom about to make that list


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bring back Nitro.

:mj2

Love Chris, but this is cringy.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This run from Jericho is classic.

Gonna miss this dude when he's gone!!!


DRIFTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

GOAT segment :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This drifter shit is retarded already..


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

JERICHO & DRIFTER IN THE SAME SEGMENT !! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO "scratch that, you're off the hook" :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

El Vagabundo is on the list


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Chris Jericho is hilarious!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The drifter made the list :HA


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Samson is a made man now

Jericho is so entertaining


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

From that to this.

fpalm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Man people quit acting as if cause one crowd gives him a mild reaction means he's not over, this crowd hasn't been that good all night, Rollins didn't get that much of a reaction, the only ones they've cheered really has been wrestlers thats from Ohio.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

I love Jericho so much. Ever since I was a young lad, I thought he was great. I have even seen his band, Fozzy and they were badass. I am gonna go see them again as they are playing near me soon.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

:HA :HA :HA


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bray: What are you afraid of?

WWE Universe: Not you Bray!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So we go from fun Jericho promo to boring Wyatt promo. Meh.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Jericho is king of reinventing himself. I don't know anyone else who has made so many tweaks to completely change his character without actually changing it.. It's a very unique way he stays relevant without resorting to drastic gimmicks and character changes..


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Can this waste of a roster spot drift his ass to the unemployment line already


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm so over Wyatt.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Relative to this era, the crowd has been decent. A few guys got some good reactions.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Frame it in maannnnnn


----------



## araw (Apr 14, 2017)

y2j is so hilarious


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> Nitro..
> 
> :cry
> :gameover


:dance


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

For the love of god MAKE THIS STOP!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yawn...get in the ring and cut live promos Wyatt. This pre-recorded horror trailers just don't do it for me.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Jericho proving once again it does not matter if you lose, If your character is good enough fans forget that your character lost less than 2hr ago


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Bray Wyatt with the Cape Fear/Charles Manson type hybrid gimmick was great. The supernatural shit does nothing for me...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Wyatt is a joke yet he constantly tries to keep his god status as if he's someone to be feared, he's constantly booked to be a loser yet he's constantly booked in these promos where we're supposed to fear him and take him serious.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Headliner said:


> I'm so over Wyatt.


Me too he's garbage


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

I was watching basketball. What's this Jericho segment I missed?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More empty threats.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jericho further cementing his GOAT-ness by name-dropping Velocity and Heat, Bugs Bunny-ing Tom Mike *and* adding a fellow musician to DA LIST in just one segment.

brb getting a cup to DRINK IT IN, MAAANNN


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

This is terrible


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bray pretty much say's the same thing in every promo. And then loses the feud.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh god SHUT UP Wyatt. Your promos don't mean shit!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This shakeup really ruined the Owens/Jericho and Wyatt/Orton build. The timing of the shakeup was off.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Bray's D list horror fpalm

This isn't scary, it's cheesy as fuck.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I want the day when he does one of these backstage garbage things and Bo interrupts him and asks his brother what the fuck he's doing.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

drifter

and what the fuck is this shit, please or the love of god trump drop a 10 ton nuke of the backstage creative


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I personally still love Bray Wyatt.

The man just needs some momentum though, but I still find him very interesting.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Creepy Bray Wyatt promo!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I just heard him say "with you inside me"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

People marked for this guy over the past year. :lmao

Now I know who to take seriously.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WWE does THE MOST for Bray's build ups, but doesn't let him go over but 1/10 times.

I don't get it...


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> Relative to this era, the crowd has been decent. A few guys got some good reactions.


Yeah I thought for a minute that the crowd was just dead, but no Y2J still getting pops. Seems like its on Balor not the crowd.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

Where the fuck does Bray Wyatt keep finding the motivation to do these promos when he gets buried every single time. I would have fuckin killed myself by now if I had as much potential as he did and got buried every time.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

There was so much promise in bray in the beginning but god damn creative has killed his character


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> Wow. A WWE Studios film that doesn't look like complete shit.


Occulus was pretty decent.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wyatt needs to cut live in-ring promos. This spooky pre-recorded act just doesnt cut it and is really leaving the crowd cold.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Bray please for the love of god get a new gimmick, just be a shit kicker who likes to beat people up and win gold, this d horror movie character has been buried beyond repair.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Can we just DELETE Wyatt already?

It's the same fucking recycled shit every storyline

Over the top promo.. Dark.. Sister Abigail.. Some weird abduction/Kidnapping/house of horrors shit

In ring go home promo hyping the crowd up like he's the next Undertaker

PPV - On his back.. 1-2-3...


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Bray has been one of my favourites since he was on NXT, but even I am starting to give 0 fucks about him (not his fault). We know you're losing via 1 RKO, just stfu.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

CesaroSwing said:


> Yeah I thought for a minute that the crowd was just dead, but no Y2J still getting pops. Seems like its on Balor not the crowd.


Yeah, Braun, Chris, Seth all got good pops. Nothing great obviously, but good, especially for this era of crowds.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Ronald McDonald is scarier than Bray at this point.


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

Come on Bray its past 3am for me trying to stay up for this and you send me to sleep like that.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> So we go from fun Jericho promo to boring Wyatt promo. Meh.


 Bray marks talk him up so highly, but look at the gulf in quality between the promos.... Jericho turns rubbish into gold, Bray has good material and makes it feel so cheesy...


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Bray has no credibility left so his supernatural gimmick has no believability . 

I honestly still can't believe how they had him lose at mania, he was completely jobbed out.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I drink and I know things said:


> I just heard him say "with you inside me"


:booklel

Well the horror and supernatural crap don't work may as well go the porn route :draper2


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

God I love Wyatt he is my fav. But even I am like. What?!! "Orton I know your scared". No he is not, know one is scared of you, you fool. You pulled the same shit at mania, and he laughed and Rkoed you! :lol. What exactly has he got to be scared about. I mean in the past these mind games worked. But not againgst a Taker or a Orton. Who use the same character work. But Wyatt regardless of people saying another stale, rinse and repeat promo. It is like The Big Bang Theory same old jokes, coming from a mile away. But the delivery is always bang on. And you can still say the same thing about Wyatt. But damn someone at creative needs a real meeting with the guy. Dude change up your shit. You know. Show some character development.

And glad Alexa won. I know the salty smarks are loving it :lol. But correct decision imo. She is so over right now. She is hot. She is in her home town, why not take advantage of that. Top Woman in WWE right now. Getting the win over Sasha too good booking. Set's their future feud. And won't get oh she is not credible to beat Nia BS.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Until Wyatt starts delivering great live in-ring promos consistently I'll have a hard time buying into the claim that he is a great promo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dear God, why..


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dana is officially full duck lips mouth... She is fucking atrocious


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Bray still getting saddled with this supernatural horseshit.

He's way above this. Doesn't matter how talented you are, it's difficult to stop the cheese factor when having to work like this.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Alicia Fox is so cringy, but I just can't hate her :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Emma is one bad b!tch! :homer :homer :homer


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This stuff should be beneath Emma, come on she should have been on the #1 contender's match.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Alicia Foooooooooooooooooooooooox!!!


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

What happened with Jericho and the Drifter? I was watching the Spurs and flipped over for the last couple seconds of Jericho.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

So much drama lol! Emma is starting stuff ha ha!


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

she just say fuck?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This is so bad


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't even know why, but Dana is growing on me.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Dana got lip implants or something... she looks deformed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jeff.

:mark:


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Yeah, Braun, Chris, Seth all got good pops. Nothing great obviously, but good, especially for this era of crowds.


Alexa got the biggest pop of the night hometown I know but still was pop of the night.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

The old school Hardy Boyz theme song brings back such good memories.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

This is Women's Wrestling.....catty nonsense from middle school?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Why does WWE hate Emma?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

And POP of the night goes to.... DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Fatt and Druggie Hardy. Bleh.

Broken or gtfo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> Alexa got the biggest pop of the night hometown I know but still was pop of the night.


Yeah, her too. Sorry, was thinking about the first hour mostly when the crowd was more into it.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I think I tune out Wyatt promos more than any other segment at this point. Dude is unwatchable.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Alicia Fox is vastly underrated in the looks department.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Why does WWE hate Emma?


I don't get it.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm so glad The Hardy's are back I wonder if they will get to use the Broken gimmick eventually after the lawsuit stuff.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jeff Hardy and Cesaro should be good.


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

I've seen people talk about Wyatt and Undertaker in the same paragraph. To me he's not another Undertaker, he's another Boogeyman


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Yay women's revolution dem bitches be crazy segment! Pushin' that women's equality agenda.... right back down the drain!


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Cesaro gonna be counting the lights.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The best thing about Payback is Balor isn't on the card.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

R.I.P Broken Matt :vincecry


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'll always have a soft spot for Sheamus cos I met him at Axxess this year, he called me an Australian but then apologised for saying that :lmao


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

lol its not a dream match Booker


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cesaro loves that fucking tape.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

SuicideSlushPuppie said:


> Alicia Fox is vastly underrated in the looks department.


True. Been saying this for years, she's top tier.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Muted Brother Nero chants.

:HA


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

What the fuck are those ugly graphics? The Hardy "Boyz" are already just a nostalgia act like the Dudley's. Shame on Matt for crawling back to Vince and throwing away the best thing he's ever done.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

wasn't the hardy boyz match sponsored by xyzal last week? is wwe trolling with that fucking owl? lol.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I don't even know why, but Dana is growing on me.


I want her mouth on my mouth....

Jeff!

Umaga getting a mention!


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Hawkke said:


> Yay women's revolution dem bitches be crazy segment! Pushin' that women's equality agenda.... right back down the drain!


Please. It's "womyn". We'll have none of that patriarchal rape culture spelling!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Cesaro loves that fucking tape.


Yeah, I wish he would stop using it though because it looks retarded


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

wwe9391 said:


> lol its not a dream match Booker


Booker is a fucking moron.. He's actually worse than Otunga.. Just throwing out cut and paste buzzwords

"THROWING OUT CAUTION TO THE WIND"

Jesus fucking christ Booker.. Can you use something not said 100,000 times before?


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Holy crap a regular slam... that NEVER happens anymore.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah they aren't gonna touch the broken stuff other than Matt doing the hand gesture from time to time, it's officially ovah.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Yeah, I wish he would stop using it though because it looks retarded


He's like obsessed with it.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

3ddie93 said:


> What the fuck are those ugly graphics? The Hardy "Boyz" are already just a nostalgia act like the Dudley's. Shame on Matt for crawling back to Vince and throwing away the best thing he's ever done.


Yea its not like Matt has a lawsuit or anything preventing him from using the Broken gimmick.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Cesaro loves that fucking tape.


HIs trademark now I guess? lol. His injury was over a year ago so I'm not sure why he still wears that tape or what it's for?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> The best thing about Payback is Balor isn't on the card.


YET


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> HIs trademark now I guess? lol. His injury was over a year ago so I'm not sure why he still wears that tape or what it's for?


He's probably just entertaining himself at this point..


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'll always have a soft spot for Sheamus cos I met him at Axxess this year, he called me an Australian but then apologised for saying that :lmao


Forget his character, Sheamus is one of the nicest guys you would ever likely to see a through gent


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> I don't get it.


I don't either. Evil Emma works for her. She looks like a badass. But she's never booked for shows. Not even live events. I follow her on Instagram, and she's always traveling. Don't know what WWE has against her. She's a solid talent.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

3ddie93 said:


> What the fuck are those ugly graphics? The Hardy "Boyz" are already just a nostalgia act like the Dudley's. Shame on Matt for crawling back to Vince and throwing away the best thing he's ever done.


You realize WWE have to "break" Matt himself.. Matt can't walk into WWE with some gimmick he created else where.. 1/2 the audience will even know what the fuck is going on..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They sure don't seem to have plans for Balor until after Payback by the looks of it. I do wonder what he will be doing then if Braun is challenging for the Universal Title.


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

Architect-Rollins said:


> HIs trademark now I guess? lol. His injury was over a year ago so I'm not sure why he still wears that tape or what it's for?


Its a little known Cesaro fact that if he doesnt have tape on his arm it will fall off


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Pretty week RAW discussion thread this week.

Pretty underwhelming RAW episode though so I guess it makes sense.

RAW missing KO, Sami, Charlotte and New Day in my opinion.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Zigglerpops said:


> Forget his character, Sheamus is one of the nicest guys you would ever likely to see a through gent


Yeah, he's great. He was so friendly and insisted that everybody take proper photos with him behind the table. It was awesome.


----------



## ChaoticMessiah (Jan 6, 2015)

Simply Flawless said:


> :booklel
> 
> Well the horror and supernatural crap don't work may as well go the porn route :draper2


Something something Porn Strowman as a co-star.

Anyway, get the fuck on Yahoo, Mary, immediately. I'm getting genuinely fucked off with this ignorance bollocks now. Just do it for 20 fucking minutes, yeah?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I know many people are pretty down on Braun/Big Show as the main event but, they had a pretty good match a few months ago. It honestly surprised the hell out of me.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

That women's fourway was surprisingly good. Better than Wrestlemania match to some extent. Let's see if Cesaro/Hardy steal motn. 

I am Strowman supporter, but just don't care about most of the stuff with reigns since he aint getting the belt anytime soon, and this has been going on fro three months now. He's the largest atheelte they ever had with that type of agility and speed. He could be doing great as a heel champ against face AJ, Orton, and Cena on Smackdown.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

How is this match going to end. Surely not clean right? It would be retarded...

Oh no...


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

There has been nothing exciting about this show other than the Joe/Seth stuff. Braun has been a great monster but he is still not centerpiece material.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Cesaro has to be thrilled not having to work Enzo again.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Basic move in the corner*

Booker T - "*THAT COULD BE IT*"

No it couldn't Booker, and the entire audience knows it.. Stop it already with the 1980's commentating.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I can't remember who mentioned it a few posts ago, but yeah, give it a few months and Cesaro is going to come out mummified in that tape.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pretty sure I heard Matt Hardy say "Come on brother nero"


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean/Miz segment is the best part of Raw for me, then the Seth/Joe stuff and Jericho being his usual awesome self.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I like Jeff...but I can't believe he was WWE Champion at one time.

It's better than Daniel Bryan I guess.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cesaro with the uppercut spam.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Cesaro is one of the best workers in the business... but f*ck is his moveset in WWE so damn redundant. 

Uppercut, uppercut, uppercut, Cesaro swing... uppercut, springboard uppercut, uppercut. fpalm


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh wow.. Way to go Cesaro, that was bad bad obvious scooting in to position, that's like casually laying on the table before the spot bad..


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Cesaro was supposed to catch him there.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That Whisper in the Wind missed completely it seemed.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This will end in a DQ...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They don't seem to be in the same page at moments


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Dream match", eh?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> What Whisper in the Wind missed completely it seemed.


Cesaro was supposed to catch him.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

AngryConsumer said:


> Cesaro is one of the best workers in the business... but f*ck is his moveset in WWE so damn redundant.
> 
> Uppercut, uppercut, uppercut, Cesaro swing... uppercut, springboard uppercut, uppercut. fpalm


So Cesaro has turned into John Cena... a fully scripted match every night.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Clean


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Look more of a stunner than the TOF.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Matt vs Sheamus next week


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Retarded result.

This is how WWE kills feud momentum. Why pin them up against each other on RAW and let one pin the other?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jeff goes over clean against Cesaro, only a matter of time before he's back in singles action permanently.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stunner?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> "Dream match", eh?


You could tell they really thought it'd be a "dream match" with the time they gave it :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I can't tell who seems like a bigger deal between Matt and Jeff now... though it seems like Matt.

P.S., 

Graves has been too quite tonight.. I want him to start gettin' on Booker soon.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Just noticing, Matt Hardy using Matt Sydal's gimmick


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Jeff still as sloppy as ever.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

AngryConsumer said:


> Cesaro is one of the best workers in the business... but f*ck is his moveset in WWE so damn redundant.
> 
> Uppercut, uppercut, uppercut, Cesaro swing... uppercut, springboard uppercut, uppercut. fpalm


Replace em with Superman Punch, Spear, and Apron Dropkick and you'll see it's a bigger problem than just with Caesaro.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I picture the Dudley Boys watching the Hardys return like...

:cry


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

No way Roman isn't returning during this match. Vince can't help himself fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More recaps. Sweet.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> This will end in a DQ...


Clean as a whistle.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Haha Rhyno eating the crackers and cheese :lmao


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Braaaahhhh!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rhyno, his crackers and spread cheese :ti


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Again with this dull interviewer? Where the hell is Charly Caruso?


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

wwe9391 said:


> lol its not a dream match Booker


Facing Cesaro is one of Jeff's dream matches. He said it in an interview.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kallisto being thrown in the trash needs to be a gif.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

I hope the next segment is Braun destorying Roman in the hospital ala Stone Cold to Booker T at the supermarket-style.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Heath Slater BAY-BAY!


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Is Big Show really going to end his career as a jobber?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I hate how Heath uses "Baybay!".

Only Adam Cole is allowed.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ugh... Rhyno getting scared like that about anyone... sad times.

I miss the REAL ManBeast!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Jinder and Mojo in the six pack challenge :lmao


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol Ryno dropped the cheez wiz


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Surely Fella and Cesaro are turning heel at Payback?

Hardyz: Face
Cesaro & Fella: Face
Enzo & Cass: Face
Golden Truth: Face
Anderson & Gallows: Heel
Revival: Heel

That's too lopsided.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Strowman already beat Big Show, and Big Show could use a small win here; he doesn't retire until February of next year.

Reigns can simply interfere to protect Braun.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Kallisto being thrown in the trash needs to be a gif.


And "Trashed" GTA style needs to appear at the bottom as soon as Kallisto hits the bags!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

scshaastin said:


> Lol Ryno dropped the cheez wiz


The Braun Strowman effect.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Headliner said:


> Surely Fella and Cesaro are turning heel at Payback?
> 
> Hardyz: Face
> Cesaro & Fella: Face
> ...


You forgot Beauty and the ManBeast: Face


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Just tuning in. Big Show VS Braun again, fuck me. Why isn't this fucker retired already?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The Phenom. said:


> I hate how Heath uses "Baybay!".
> 
> Only Adam Cole is allowed.


This guy knows :clap


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Surely Fella and Cesaro are turning heel at Payback?
> 
> Hardyz: Face
> Cesaro & Fella: Face
> ...


Might as well scratch The Revival for now, as well. Seeing as Dash is gone til the summer. So one heel team lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lewdog1976 said:


> You forgot Beauty and the ManBeast: Face


Thanks. They were the reason I made that face/heel post and I forgot to include them.:done


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

redban said:


> Strowman already beat Big Show, and Big Show could use a small win here; he doesn't retire until February of next year.
> 
> Reigns can simply interfere to protect Braun.


Big Show needs nothing but TO GO AWAY!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The Phenom. said:


> I hate how Heath uses "Baybay!".
> 
> Only Adam Cole is allowed.


Except I'm at least reasonably sure Slater did it first, so that's gimmick infringement.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> This guy knows :clap


Pretty sure Jericho said it tonight


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> I know many people are pretty down on Braun/Big Show as the main event but, they had a pretty good match a few months ago. It honestly surprised the hell out of me.


I'm really looking forward to it. I'm still a mark for Big Show, and Strowman is on the come up.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

In his ECW days Rhyno would of kicked Strowman's ass!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm already expecting Reigns to return (lol at returning without actually ever leaving) during this fuckery because Vince can't help but to hotshot the "against all odds" bullshit once again.. 

If Reigns returns tonight the crowd will turn on him even more.. Especially if he's playing the face of the company role.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

scshaastin said:


> Lol Ryno dropped the cheez wiz




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854165998915604480


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

BaeJLee said:


> Facing Cesaro is one of Jeff's dream matches. He said it in an interview.


Maybe for Jeff, but not for the fans.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Heathy Baby, BAYBAY!  :dance

Hopefully he and Rhyno get a run with the RAW Tag Team Titles. :sk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL poor Jackie Boy, The Brian ditching him on the side of the road :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

BaeJLee said:


> Pretty sure Jericho said it tonight


Jericho inspired Cole's so that's okay.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

AngryConsumer said:


> Cesaro is one of the best workers in the business... but f*ck is his moveset in WWE so damn redundant.
> 
> Uppercut, uppercut, uppercut, Cesaro swing... uppercut, springboard uppercut, uppercut. fpalm


His style has suffered from trying to be more "outgoing" or whatever, he's just pandering for pops all the time to show that he's not boring. Vince fucked with his head.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

thedeparted_94 said:


> I hope the next segment is Braun destroying Roman in the hospital ala Stone Cold to Booker T at the supermarket-style.


Except it's going to be Roman returning to interfere in a sickening display of total no-selling disregarding any damage done last week.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Strowman crickets. Big show main eventing raw in 2017.

Is this the worst wrestling has ever been?


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Roman Reigns return would really be taking the piss


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Wow this crowd really sucks... they have only really popped for Bliss ALL night long. Usually all the Ohio shows, Cincinnati, Columbus, and Cleveland are loud. That's why the WWE goes there so often.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nicky Midss said:


> Strowman crickets. Big show main eventing raw in 2017.
> 
> Is this the worst wrestling has ever been?


Only reason they are main eventing is because Reigns will show up.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Didn't Big Show just use his finisher, like, 20 times?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854166677566742529


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It totally sounded like Cole just called Booker 'Booger' :lol


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Joseph92 said:


> In his ECW days Rhyno would of kicked Strowman's ass!


Pffffft. In his ecw days he got squashed by an orange midget.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Come out Roman! and no sell the injury


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Watch Roman come out :LOL


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Holy crap Braun ran the ropes horrible... Every thing I've seen people have said he is getting much better in the ring, but that was pathetic.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

wwe9391 said:


> Maybe for Jeff, but not for the fans.


If Cesaro and Jeff both say its a dream match for them then it's a dream match.
I'd trust them more than a fake AJ fan.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

These guys work pretty well together but I hate how they just seem to send them out there for a main event when they have nothing else.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I don't know if I can take six weeks of Cole saying, "Booger..."


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Booker just says random shiet.

FFS... put Charly, Rene or JoJo in the RAW commentators seat please!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

This would be a piss poor main event if this is all it is. Strowman is great but this shouldn't be the headliner.

Jeff v Cesaro main eventing would be better.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Booker T is perfection on commentary, idgaf


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lewdog1976 said:


> Every thing I've seen people have said he is getting much better in the ring, but that was pathetic.


What do you mean? He carried Reigns to a 4 star match, remember? /s


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Doing the Strowman kipup spot again?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

205 live, Braun vs Big Show when?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

These arm drags look terrible


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Big Show already gassed

"Best shape of his life"

:lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't even care, I still like Big Show lol.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Alright careful there Steamboat, don't drop the Big Man on his shoulder


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

CesaroSwing said:


> If Cesaro and Jeff both say its a dream match for them then it's a dream match.
> I'd trust them more than a fake AJ fan.


maybe for them, but not the fans.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Nicky Midss said:


> Strowman crickets. Big show main eventing raw in 2017.
> 
> Is this the worst wrestling has ever been?


Short answer: Not necessarily, but.. it's pushing hard.. really hard..

From a ringwork perspective it's fine, but for storytelling, character, commentating, and feud presentation it's the worst it's ever been by factors of 10.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Booker just says random shiet.
> 
> FFS... put Charly, Rene or JoJo in the RAW commentators seat please!


If they insist on having at least one black guy on commentary how about Mark Henry?


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

One of the biggest pops of the night on a normal slam. :lmao


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

This seems like a rehash from their last match...


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Nice pop for a friggin bodyslam.

That's psychology.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

WE GOT US A CLASH OF THE TITANS, MAGGLE!

Love seeing Strowman bust out moves typical for guys 150-200+ pounds lighter than he is. If he doesn't get at least an IC Title reign by the end of this year, I'll be very disappointed and very surprised.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

If Otunga was going to be out they should of just let Graves and Cole cast RAW by themselves, I would rather listen to Otunga then Booker at this point.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

holy cow look at that welt on Braun's chest!


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Braun showing more wrestling ability in one match than R2 has his entire career.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Did the Big Show claw Braun's chest? Dafuq


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

braun da mvp tonight


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seems like Braun is waiting for Roman's music to hit or something lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854166616828936192:lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Dozing off during this one... :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> If Otunga was going to be out they should of just let Graves and Cole cast RAW by themselves, I would rather listen to Otunga then Booker at this point.


Booker T just has the "Pro Wrestling Announcing For Dummies" book out and spewing out random stereotypical wrestling buzzwords and phrases


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Walks on Show's stomach while flexing his biceps. Leave it to Braun fucking Strowman to be the first person in history to literally be flexin' on someone. :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

:reigns2

Y'all ready for meh?!


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854166616828936192:lol


Is Sasha saying this match sucks??? :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ring going down spot?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

If Braun lost there...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Ring going down spot?


I hope not, they've done that spot twice now.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

Strowman is great, I wish I could see Ministry Undertaker vs Braun Stowman.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

People can say what they want, but the crowd is really in this match.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Booker say Big Show is hurting one more time. Please.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

This match is actually pretty fucking good.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Three hours, three FUCKING hours, and overrun every goddamn week. END THIS SHOW!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The ring about to break.:done


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Wrestling totally used to be about big dudes beating each other up slowly. Crazy how much that's changed.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

I wonder if Braun ever got any dates from his Tinder profile.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

That woman crying :lmao


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Jericho inspired Cole's so that's okay.


Didn't know that! That's pretty awesome


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I like how they keep teasing that spot. :lol

Nearly impossible.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Fans are just waiting for that ring to break :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Prime Brock and Prime Henry (individually) vs Strowman would've been a sight to see.

Also prime Cena vs Strowman.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

razzathereaver said:


> This match is actually pretty fucking good.


Some really sloppy spots though (e.g. the armdrags), and the pacing has been awkard at times. Their last match was better.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

Is there a point to finishers anymore?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Good match, but lol at the KO punch getting a 2.

So much for a KO punch.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good match, but I need to go to bed. End this already.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Prime Brock and Prime Henry (individually) vs Strowman would've been a sight to see.
> 
> Also prime Cena vs Strowman.


we dont need them, we got prime Reigns


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

IT BREAKS!!!!!!!

RIP REFFFFF


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THERE IT IS.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

It's gonna break!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Good times.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

There you have it


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol They did it again


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hahahaha awesome!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Ring just collapsed, y'all.*


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

lol, that ref took that bump like a champ


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is a good match.

Still not a fan of finisher kick outs.

They did another Brock-Big show spot lol


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

YES!!!

YES!!!

YES!!!


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Oh Deja vu all over again - Yogi Berra


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

THE FUCKING REF

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

It was a matter of time, they keep trying to recreate that spot and its never as good.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lmao this company can't ever come up with something original can they? 3x they've used this spot now.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

That spot really loses its luster when it isn't a one time event imo. great ref bump though :maury:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The ref :lmao


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

OMG!!!! :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

THAT REF! :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

Just like the video game lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

That ref is lucky he didn't roll forward any.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

holy shit is that ref still alive?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Worked ring, again?

:rock5


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

John Cone taking that bump. You go guy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The ref.

:ha


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

WWE recreates this same spot every five years it's like who cares anymore


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ref is dead :lol


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

THE REF!!!!
:HA


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

The ref though :lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

This spot violates my intelligence as much as Katie Vick.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hahah I just said to my Mum "the ring isn't gonna collapse, is it?" about 10 seconds before it did :lmao

Also, the ref's reaction, falling right out of the ring was CLASSIC :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That ref bump has me dead :HA :HA :HA :HA :HA


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

May 26, 1986 - April 17, 2017

R.I.P. lil bruh.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

This again...

First time it's :mark

Second time it's kay 

Third time and more it's :bored

Also explains why no ring apron LEDs tonight.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

OMG!!! :mark:


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

That ring break :mark:. Are they stupid though they did this spot ten odd years ago with Brock Show. It is dangerous, I bet Vince isin't hapy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

For the casual fans who never seen this, this is incredible. And those who already did see it are still marking out.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

REF DIES!

IWC DIES REALIZING BIG MEN ARE SUPER OVER IN VINCES HOUSE OF BIG SWEATY MEN!

This gonna be Big Show's spot forever!


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

The ref stumbling and then falling over is fucking HILARIOUS. I BURST OUT laughing. Best segment ever. Someone gif that.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Seen it already, plus the ring was breaking before the big move, someone could have gotten hurt and it was obvious. 1/10

I really just want the show to end with apollo vs. Kallisto in a flippy contest. Subscription canceled.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

lol @ that camera zooming in like Godzilla was emerging from hell or some shit. LMAO


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

R.I.P. in peace, referee. :lmao

BRAAAAAUUUUUNNNNNN!!! :braun


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Nothing will top Lesnar-Show, never saw it coming.

You knew this was going to happen.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm loving this match, instead of shoving in that shit battle royal with all those jobbers, they should have done Strowman vs Big Show at mania.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

No Roman. Good.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Roman NEVER will be the face against Strowman, not after this


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Braun Strowman/Kurt Angle opening segment

- Samoa Joe vs Chris Jericho

- Seth Rollins/Samoa Joe post-match segment + promo

- Braun Strowman destroying Golden Truth

- Hardy Boyz/Cesaro/Sheamus backstage segment 

- Austin Aries pre-match promo

- The Miz/Maryse/Dean Ambrose Miz TV segment + brawl

- Braun Strowman destroying Kallisto + Big Show stepping up to him

- Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss vs Mickie James vs Nia Jax

- Chris Jericho's backstage interview with Drifter's appearance

- Bray Wyatt's backstage promo

- Jeff Hardy vs Cesaro

- Braun Strowman Superplexing Big Show + destruction of the ring (HOLY SHIT!!!!)


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Guess I know why they used a regular ring tonight and didn't have it lit up with LED's like usual lol


----------



## AR15 (Aug 3, 2016)

Now I see why they didn't have the digital posts and apron lol.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

That ref was the best part of the show :lmao


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

So to those who said Roman was gonna come out and no sold the beat last week. :suckit


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Anyone know how they setup the ring collapse?

It has to be structurally sound for the actual match so how do they weaken it on the fly to support itself enough under its own weight but collapse at the instant the big spot is hit? Remote control to pull pins from the ring posts at the press of a button?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Strowman turning out to be a hell of a find. One of the best guys WWE has developed from scratch in a while.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

They needed that ending. Nice job.

RIP Ref.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The ref that took that sick bump is the real MVP :lol


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The ref bump was the best part of that. 

Look I saw that coming but it was still pretty cool. And at least WWE is consistent that when you have a superplex with two huge fucking guys the ring breaks.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Finally with the ring implode :mark Braun is awesome :lol


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I don't know, lots of good matches, but horrible promo and drama. It was a decent episode.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

So is John Cone dead? :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If Show/Henry didn't do this 5 years ago I'd be marking much more for this. Instead I'm just like, kewl.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SureUmm said:


> Strowman turning out to be a hell of a find. One of the best guys WWE has developed from scratch in a while.


Until he jobs to Brock.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

wwe9391 said:


> So to those who said Roman was gonna come out and no sold the beat last week. :suckit


You were just on this thread hoping he'd come out :lmao
You changed your mind in the last 5 minutes?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Headliner said:


> If Show/Henry didn't do this 5 years ago I'd be marking much more for this. Instead I'm just like, kewl.


And Show/Lesnar years before that


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Braun is one hell of a specimen. He's one of the few people I enjoy watching in today's WWE. He should be the future WWE Champion... I mean, why the fuck not? He's incredible.

He's extremely agile for a man of his size.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

A bit of kudos to WWE at least for making something out of that now pretty flat spot by having Stroman "emerge from the carnage" further establishing him a monster.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Show and Strowman have that chemistry. Main event was great and the ring collapsing at the end made it that much better.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Really enjoyed that match. Glad they let them have a Raw main event. Hell of a lot better than random guys thrown in a tag match that makes no sense. Show deserved a moment like that if this is going to be his last run. I don't give a fuck if I've seen it before. It was still fun and it was nice to see a crowd so into a match with two big men.


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

All this to be fed to Reigns...

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Strowman is still beast. Easily my favorite wrestler on RAW right now and my 2nd favorite in the company as a whole


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

CesaroSwing said:


> You were just on this thread hoping he'd come out :lmao
> You changed your mind in the last 5 minutes?


Oh no dont get me wrong I still wanted him to come out and no sell last weeks beating so i can be amused at the people that would complaining about him no selling it

I was just implying with my last comment "suck it Roman is selling the injury like he is suppose to so you have nothing to complain about this week"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Mango13 said:


> And Show/Lesnar years before that


Kinda. At least Show/Lesnar was 2003 so if this was to happen in 2017 14 years later I'd be like oh shit! But since Henry/Show it seems cliche.

At least the fans who paid their ticket got their money's worth with that. They showed a middle aged lady who most likely never seen it before freaking out on the replay.:done


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> REF DIES!
> 
> IWC DIES REALIZING BIG MEN ARE SUPER OVER IN VINCES HOUSE OF BIG SWEATY MEN!
> 
> This gonna be Big Show's spot forever!


Well earlier, Braun *did* bellow loudly and ominously that it was his ring now, so... 8*D

But yeah, the ref's death was amazing. :evans


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

Braun Strowman is incredibly agile, he should definatley be the one to go over Lesnar. He could go on to be the greatest big man of all time if they don't bury him.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> So to those who said Roman was gonna come out and no sold the beat last week. :suckit


Oh come off it, don't act like it would have surprised anyone, anywhere if he had ran full speed down the isle, speared Strowman with his "bad" shoulder, picked him up and threw him out of the ring and lifted Big Show back to his feet without a single facial expression of pain..


Because it wouldn't have surprised anyone.. anywhere.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The ref :heston


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Dean and Jericho's promos were the highlight of this RAW for me. The matches were all decently entertaining, but nothing spectacular. Samoa Joe copiously sweating, worrying about HHH's wife, and heavy breathing like he was having phone sex with Seth was so bad it was good, too.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> The ref :heston


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> Until he jobs to Brock. Reigns, again.


That's more like it.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hawkke said:


> Oh come off it, don't act like it would have surprised anyone, anywhere if he had ran full speed down the isle, speared Strowman with his "bad" shoulder, picked him up and threw him out of the ring and lifted Big Show back to his feet without a single facial expression of pain..
> 
> 
> Because it wouldn't have surprised anyone.. anywhere.


Well it didn't happen so you have nothing to complain about


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

All that moaning about something that didn't even happen :lol Roman was a no show, so people can't complain about his appearance this week, lol.

Still laughing at the ref when the ring collapsed though


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> The ref :heston


WF should say a prayer for the ref and the ring


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I can reset this damn PC now. lol

Goodbye, damnit!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

H4L said:


> All this to be fed to Reigns...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


**To Lesnar. He might actually beat Reigns.

So when Lesnar beats Strowman, and then Reigns beats Lesnar......

Actually no, "fed to Reigns" was probably more accurate afterall.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> WF should say a prayer for the ref and the ring


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> The ref :heston


He died for our sins. RIP.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Simply Flawless said:


> WF should say a prayer for the ref and the ring


the opening of raw next week


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The ref had a Dark Souls experience...










Speaking of which, let me get back to moar Souls now!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> Well it didn't happen so you have nothing to complain about


I was just calling your overacting :wink2:

All in all, I was pleased with the match by the end.



Simply Flawless said:


> WF should say a prayer for the ref and the ring


1 like = 1 prayer for the poor ref and his saddened family.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

3ddie93 said:


> Braun Strowman is incredibly agile, he should definatley be the one to go over Lesnar. He could go on to be the greatest big man of all time if they don't bury him.


 Undertaker.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Another week where 205 Live is going to own Raw and Smackdown both.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm excited for some of the new match-ups we are going to be getting. Sasha and Mickie will be interesting to see outside of a 4-way. Bayley and Mickie seems like it could be good too. Emma starting drama was pretty funny and more than one women's story will be nice.

Seth and Joe could be interesting especially with the whole injury thing. Joe yelling was funny.

The Hardy's are great as always. Cesaro always puts on a good match.

Jericho was funny lol!

Miz and Ambrose is something we have seen already I was kinda hoping for something new but they seem to work together well enough. 

TJP and Neville could be interesting as a team. AA is cool. Jack is ok.

Finn is back so that is good. You knew he was going to win.

Gallows and Anderson and Enzo and Cass didn't really get to end at Mania with the match they had, so I can see it ending at Payback.

Strowman and Big Show did well the ring breaking was predictable but cool none the less. Poor Ref!


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

RIP Ref


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Hawkke said:


> Except I'm at least reasonably sure Slater did it first, so that's gimmick infringement.



I don't know who do it first, but I know who does it best.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Finn is back so that is good. You knew he was going to win.


He is back but it sure seems like they had no plans for him at the moment at least until after Wyatt finishes with Orton at Payback.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Prometheus said:


> the opening of raw next week


Awww, Vince with his favorite children on his right and left, he has a heart of gold after all.


----------



## Rave Bunny (Feb 8, 2017)

**SIGH** How nice was Raw tonight without Roman Reigns? :reigns2 And, I laughed a bit too hard at that referee bump during the Show/Strowman match. :reneelel (I'm heartless, I know...)

But, the highlight of tonight's Raw was *easily* when Strowman made Kalisto look like a "CW geek" by dumping him into the trash. So much for his Raw debut... Kalisto won't ever be taken seriously ever again after that, like Wyatt. :aj3


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> He is back but it sure seems like they had no plans for him at the moment at least until after Wyatt finishes with Orton at Payback.


I'm hoping he will turn heel soon, his demeanor seems heelish lately. Maybe they will have plans for him soon, they might want to make sure that he isn't going to get hurt again before they put him in a serious feud. Wyatt and Balor could be interesting, they could use Finn's demon as a cool story element.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Rave Bunny said:


> **SIGH** How nice was Raw tonight without Roman Reigns? :reigns2 And, I laughed a bit too hard at that referee bump during the Show/Strowman match. :reneelel (I'm heartless, I know...)
> 
> But, the highlight of tonight's Raw was *easily* when Strowman made Kalisto look like a "CW geek" by dumping him into the trash. So much for his Raw debut... Kalisto won't ever be taken seriously ever again after that, like Wyatt. :aj3


Like i said in the CB, i just want Kallisto's new gimmick being him trying to get revenge and getting his ass kicked week after week.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I'm hoping he will turn heel soon, his demeanor seems heelish lately. Maybe they will have plans for him soon, they might want to make sure that he isn't going to get hurt again before they put him in a serious feud. Wyatt and Balor could be interesting, they could use Finn's demon as a cool story element.


Yeah I imagine the feud with Wyatt will be used as a means to reintroduce Balor (and the Demon) on the main roster, giving him a reboot of sorts. Wether he goes heel or not we'll see.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Good to see Booker back on commentary.

Kudos to them on them on not doing a DQ for Jericho Vs. Joe.

I'm pretty sure Nia's push ended after last week's fiasco. Shame, Bayley Vs. Nia would've been fun at Payback.

Usually, I hate it when they recycle stuff, but I never get tired of seeing the ring get destroyed.

- Vic


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Lol I worked raw tonight and met the miz... He was downstairs by himself practicing his promo HARD reciting his lines over and over again... Dude is dedicated..

I didn't want to bother him too much since he seemed to be concentrating so I just shouted :miz is awesome" and he said "No buddy you are awesome"...

I also saw Enzo who was just roaming around with his girlfriend drinking beer and taking pictures with everyone lol.

anyways that is my story.. Glad I worked it.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

Now that's how you book a monster. Braun, kayfabe wise, is the true ass-kicking machine outside of Lesnar now imo. He should definitely go over Roman and at LEAST have a decent-timed brawl with Brock to cover for his eventual loss later on.

And another thing; Bliss needs to get that title off Bayley ASAP. God, when the camera was showing Bayley looking over the match she looked so STIFF and cringeworthy and truly she is one of the most bland and utterly void of any sort of charisma goody-two shoes face I've ever seen in my entire life. GARBAGE.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

What a shitty episode. So boring. Only good thing was Braun. I'm really starting to debate about not watching Raw anymore. The question I ask myself is it really worth it to shit through so much shit for Ambrose, Miz, Revival, Balor and Braun? Are 5 acts really worth 3 hours of torture? 3 hours every week is really a lot of time when you add it up.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> What a shitty episode. So boring. Only good thing was Braun. I'm really starting to debate about not watching Raw anymore. The question I ask myself is it really worth it to shit through so much shit for Ambrose, Miz, Revival, Balor and Braun? Are 5 acts really worth 3 hours of torture? 3 hours every week is really a lot of time when you add it up.


Do people really sit through all three hours of this shit live? I DVR Raw every week and maybe watch about 45 minutes of it.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

agreeedddddd


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

It took me all show, but as the main event was starting, I went, "hang on, they don't have the LED set up on the ring that they normally do!" Glad in that instance that I was a bit slow, would have been annoying knowing that the ring would explode all night.

Always a cool visual though. And Strowman and Show seem to bring out the best in each other.

Fun Raw overall. So glad Jeff worked a singles match and they actually referenced him being a former WWE Champion.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

The referee bump after the ring collapsed, jesus :Rollins

Sorry I laughed again while typing this :Rollins

The Braun show once again which I had no problem with but enjoyed Cesaro/Jeff Hardy in a 1v1 as well.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW is Braun. That was the theme of this week's show and I enjoyed everything that he was in. From him throwing poor Kalisto into the trash to him destroying Truth and Goldust backstage. Everything leading up to the main event match was perfect. At first, I despised the idea of Big Show/Stroman match since they fought each other not too long ago. But that ending. They just had to do it. Seems like Big Show and Stroman have great chemistry together. I see Show in a new light now. Lol at the referee bump in the end too. That was brutal and hilarious.

Other things I enjoyed were Jericho's backstage promo. He gave a shutout to the old Velocity and Sunday Night Heat shows. It doesn't matter what show he goes to. He will entertain. The state of Ohio had lots of love. Three of their stars from Smackdown were moved to RAW just in time for this show. Ambrose/Miz had a nice segment and loved how Miz mentioned Ambrose's stock fell down hard. Alexa Bliss had a nice homecoming becoming the new #1 contender's for Bayley's Title. Great ovation for her. The Jeff Hardy/Cesaro match was decent too and missed seeing Jeff in singles action. Lastly, if TJ Perkins is a heel now, why is his theme still the Mega Man theme? That is not heelish.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

Say what you like about Big Show - after almost 25 years as the biggest man in wrestling, he's still taking the bumps and he's still putting over the young talent. 

For the longest time, the IWC criticised him and often it was justified - but goodness me, NOBODY takes a bump like that at that age and size without earning the respect of all that were watching. The man is a true legend, since dropping the 90 lbs he has really turned it around.


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

Yeah I don't know how someone could sit down for 3 hours and watched this, I was skipping through it so much. Braun was pretty much the only decent thing about RAW, it's cool and all Big Show takes that bump but we have seen the ring explode how many times now? 

Bliss won in an atrocious fatal 4 way match, really surprised she won to be honest thought WWE was high on Nia Jax. Everything else is pretty much forgettable I mean I guess the Hardy/Cesaro match was OK, not sure if Cesaro botched the Whisper in the Wind; looked like he was suppose to catch Jeff since Jeff took so long to perform the move. 

Oh yeah and Finn Balor is just gonna keep facing jobbers every week until Wyatt loses to Orton in 2 weeks, love it.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

How is any sane person meant to boo Braun? The dude is fucking awesome and the best big man they've had in a while. 

Nobody is cheering Roman over him, I doubt even the kids will at this point :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> How is any sane person meant to boo Braun? The dude is fucking awesome and the best big man they've had in a while.


He got boos last night.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Braun is carrying these shows lately. And it's glorious. 

:braun


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:braun


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Wait, Braun is feuding with Big Show and Roman ? AGAIN ? What's next, Sami Zayn ?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Wait, Braun is feuding with Big Show and Roman ? AGAIN ? What's next, Sami Zayn ?


Again? When did he STOP feuding with them?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The main event was amazing. I loved the ref flying out of the ring after it broke. :lol :lmao

Since this is the WWE, I think they have accidentally created their biggest babyface on the roster in Braun but book him like a heel.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Again? When did he STOP feuding with them?


When he beat Big Show there was no mention of the latter afterwards.

And then Roman beat him at Fastlane and started a feud with Undertaker

Was safe to assume the feuds were over.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Anyway, time for your weekly Erik review of Raw as he watches for the first time. I've heard that Braun killed it yet again so I can see myself pretty much liking the whole episode if that's the case. I am looking forward to it. Also heard Reigns isn't on the show so should make it bearable in other ways.

- This opening video package though :mark: :mark: "IM NOT FINISHED WITH YOU" :mark: :mark: :mark: man they really played that off as one of the biggest beat downs in history, really makes Strowman look like a beast, they did the right thing keeping Reigns off TV though, I imagine his long awaited return will either be the go home show or he won't actually show up until the PPV, either way, I doubt it helps his reactions.

- Holy shit, Braun got a pop!!! - The start of something GLORIOUS. :mark: :mark: Playing to the crowd is a pretty face thing to do :lol especially laughing and smiling along with them. I can't wait to see what kind of dynamic will go down when Lesnar/Strowman actually do face off. Holy shit, that ANGLE POP :mark: :mark: :mark: They really need to stick "OR ELSE" on a T-Shirt and let Strowman wear it. I may actually buy that :mark: :mark:

- Samoa Joe/Chris Jericho up next. Looking forward to this. Crowd has started off pretty damn hot, Braun, Angle, Rollins and Jericho all getting some great pops so far. I doubt they keep it up now that all the biggest/best superstars have been pushed on TV already :lol - Hey, this is a damn decent television match. Could you just imagine how good a match between these two would have been when both were in their prime? Samoa Joe wins! I mean both have pretty important matches coming up, would have really hurt to have a dirty finish in this one? This Samoa Joe promo is dragging on, should have got Rollins even more over by coming down and squaring up to him. Opportunity missed.

- The fucking Drifter :mark: :mark: Starting to remind me a bit of Edge where they just showed him strolling around the arena. They should start showing vignettes now to show us a bit more about The Drifter to get the crowd even more familiar with him to be honest. A bit like they did with Edge. 

- Strowman destroying Golden Truth :banderas Thank god. Saved us from having to see them in the ring. Is there anything Strowman can't do? :lol

- Machine Gun with that United Airlines line :lol - Enzo & Cass time, still surprised they're still ridiculously over but it shows that good booking isn't necessarily a factor in staying over. Don't really care about anyone in this match besides Anderson really and it's Anderson who get's the win so that's cool.

- MIZ TIME :mark: :mark: Interested to see where they go here. He was allowed a bit more creative freedom with the likes of Talking Smack on Smackdown which he doesn't really get on Raw so looking forward to this promo. Oh here's Ambrose. Let's hope Miz can get him motivated because a motivated Ambrose is pretty special. Wow, Miz is saying pretty much what I've been saying for the past year. Whilst I don't think Ambrose is lazy in the true sense of the word, I also feel that he doesn't feel the NEED to push himself. Seriously, I can't stand face Ambrose. Just turn the guy heel. He can stay over with the crowd but his character just NEEDS to be a heel. Besides that, decent segment and at least the IC title is getting a decent feud.

- STROWMAN - :lol :lol draggin Kalisto through the back and tossing him in the garbage :lmao :lmao - Ah, I guess this is how they booked the Strowman/Show match then. No problem with that. Show is probably the only guy on today's show that could step up to Strowman with legit strength. Looking forward to the match after how good the first one was.

- Don't care for cruiserweights.

- Don't care for the women's division. 

- Hawkins/Balor. That was not a very good response for Balor was it? Then again, he's in a pretty stupid spot on beating a jobber. I mean he's gone from beating resident Raw jobber Jinder Mahal to new resident Raw jobber Curt Hawkins. Why would you build a guy under 6 ft in that way? Especially when he's not doing anything impressive in the ring? Strange. 

- Jericho backstage promo :lol what a man. I am going to miss him. FRAME IT IN MAN :lmao The Drifter, poor Drifter being put on the list :lol

- Urgh, supernatural boring Bray Wyatt. Just go back to being Max Cady and make something of your career.

- Cesaro/Hardy time. I mean, this SHOULD be a good match. I've just realised that the Tag Division is FULL of faces. The Club and Revival are the only heels, right? And Revival are out until the Summer. I wonder who is going to turn. I hope it isn't Cesaro and Sheamus, they're very likeable and are killing it right now. Jeff Hardy won! That is a pretty big win for him to be honest, could have ended in a DQ or a dirty finish but a great win for Hardy. I do wonder if they have future plans to go on a singles run with him at some stage.

- :lol at Rhyno's reaction to Braun.

- Strowman/Show time :mark: - loving the start to this match, all out war. That is how they SHOULD be booking Strowman. I love me a Strowman double footed kick :mark: - I love me a Strowman kip-up too, I don't know if he's capable of doing it against any other superstar though, perhaps Lesnar with his strength. I wish they'd just allow Strowman to show his strength and have him destroy Show like Lesnar used to do. I mean he flipped a fucking Ambulance last week and they want us to believe he struggles with Show? Damn that was a nice suplex :mark: - DUELLING FUCKING CHANTS!!! - Damn that referee bump on the ring implosion :lol :lol - but damn, the crowd fucking popped huge for it. Way to make Strowman look like a fucking beast by having him get up like it's nothing though, good booking. 


--

All in all, it was a decent Raw with solid parts in Miz/Ambrose and Jericho/Joe - I think they missed a trick by not having Joe/Rollins brawl but the star of the show once again was Strowman. I'd like to think they're giving him the spotlight and seeing how he rolls with it, so far he's killing it. 

It will be interesting to see what they have planned next week


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

See Dean, that's how you throw a chair at the Miz 8*D

Braun was great once again and the Show match and spot was just the icing on another Braun is Raw.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

They've used the ring collapse stunt way too many times.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

BRAUN v Lesnar in a year's time is f*ckin' money.

If BRAUN stays at dominant as he is and doesn't lose, and Lesnar's still an unstoppable machine; Wrestlemania 34 is the perfect place for these two behemoths to collide.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

My son had it on his room so if Roman was on he would have told but since he wasn't, I didn't watch any of it. I do want to go back and find the Cesaro/Jeff Hardy match, but otherwise, the show sounds horrible.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins' crowd reactions the past 2 weeks since WM.

:mark: :mark: :mark:

I'm happy. 

So glad he didn't go to SD. What a mess.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I thought they did a great job teasing the superplex spot before they finally did it. Show/Braun just have great chemistry and a year ago this main event would have probably got met with derision tbh but now it's a must see match up.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Brock said:


> *See Dean, that's how you throw a chair at the Miz 8*D*
> 
> Braun was great once again and the Show match and spot was just the icing on another Braun is Raw.


That never gets old. >>>


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

The Mountain vs Bruan:banderas


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

optikk sucks said:


> They've used the ring collapse stunt way too many times.


They've used it like 3 times


----------

